# Insight's "In the Shadow of Giants" [OOC]



## Insight (Sep 19, 2009)

This is now the OOC thread for the "In the Shadow of Giants" game.  Recruiting is now closed and the announcement on character decisions will be made on 9/28; the game will begin that day.

IC thread
RG Thread

***

*Concept*
This is a play-by-post game to be run on the EN World boards.  It will use the D&D 4th edition rules.  The campaign starts at 10th level.  As background, your characters all know each other and have adventured together since 1st level.  The concept for this campaign is to eventually run through the new *Revenge of the Giants* super-adventure recently published by Wizards of the Coast.  That adventure starts at 12th level.  Rather than start the characters at 12th level, I would like to run an adventure or two prior to starting Revenge of the Giants.  Thus, the 10th level start.  The adventures prior to Revenge of the Giants will be referred to as _"In the Shadow of Giants"_.

*On the Setting*
Do not expect a particularly robust setting.  I'm basing it on the _"Points of Light"_ concept introduced in DMG1 and the setting, such as it is, will use the "commonly understood setting" referenced in the core books.  Understand that this is a very loose setting, by design.  Where needed, I will introduce basic campaign setting information, but I will rely on the players to provide some background information up front (see below).

*On Character Creation*
Characters will be created at 10th level, using the currently available rulebooks from Wizards of the Coast.  Third party material will not be used.  Options in the Character Builder (and Compendium) are available with the exception of Eberron material and races outside PHB1 and PHB2.  The "bloodline", "dragonmark", and "heritage" feats are also prohibited.  Characters should be submitted using the Summary function of the Character Builder.  If you do not have access to the Character Builder, create a submission that is as clear and concise as possible.

In terms of items and wealth, use the standard rules in the DMG1.  Your character has a magic item of 11th level, one of 10th level, and one of 9th level, along with 4,200gp or the equivalent.  Mundane items (those not considered consumables, mounts, or magic items) do not cost gold and you can have as many of these as you like (within reason).

Finally, I would like each character submission to have some semblance of a background.  The setting is very vague and that is intentional.  Use what you can and make up the rest.  Extra points for creating background material that will make the setting a little more cohesive.  If you are accepted, it is possible that, down the road, I will ask you to expand upon setting elements in your background.

*On the Selection Process and Party Composition*
Character selection will be announced on or before 9/28.  What I'm looking for are players who can commit to posting regularly (see below), those who have demonstrated that they can stick with a game, and those who can follow along with my instructions.  I am also looking for players with somewhat of a creative flair and those who can contribute to expanding on the vagueness of the setting.

My ideal party would consist of 1 Defender, 1 Controller, 1 Striker, and 1 Leader, with 1 or 2 slots of additional Strikers or Defenders.  Part of the selection process, as a whole, will be filling the party slots as detailed above.  Thus, I won't be selecting more than one Controller or more than one Leader.  Classes with hybrid functions (Paladins, Swordmages, etc) will be considered as such, as will actual Hybrids, if someone chooses to create one.

*On Post Frequency and Content*
I expect to be able to post as frequently as every other day, sometimes more frequently.  I expect anyone playing in this game to do the same.  What bogs down PbP games the most is someone not posting for a few days or a week at a time.  If you cannot commit to posting at least, say, four times a week, please do not submit a character.

If we have a player who falls behind in responding, I will take the initiative to NPC that character.  If this lasts more than a week with no notice from the player, that player will be dropped and we will re-recruit that slot.

*YOU* are going to drive a lot of the roleplay in this campaign.  I'll be taking my cues from the players in terms of when they wish to roleplay and when they wish to gloss over and move on. 

Also, please submit an image for your character and also choose a unique color for your character's dialogue.

*On the Handling of Combat*
What also tends to bog down PbP games are long combats.  When we get into a combat, I expect everyone to try to post more frequently.  If we wait on someone for more than a day (excluding weekends), I will NPC that character for their next action.

I want every combat post to be formatted in sblock with the following:

[sblock=Actions]
*Move Action*: Move 5 squares from N6 to N11.
*Standard Action*: Use Cleave against *Zombie (M11)*: 1d20+11=21 vs. AC.  On hit, 1d10+9=17 damage and *Zombie (M11)* is _marked_.  *Zombie (M12)* takes 4 damage.
[/sblock]

Immediate actions, such as opportunity attacks and other powers, will be handled differently.  When these arise, I will post to ask if you wish to use that action prior to resolving the action that triggered it.  If you do not respond within 24 hours, I will have to move on.

In the initiative count (posted at the top of every round), characters' hit point totals will be posted along with any conditions that may exist.  Conditions on enemies will also be posted, including if the enemy is bloodied.  If a post includes an incorrect hit point count for your character, please let me know as soon as possible so I can correct it.  The initiative count post will also be where I try to stay on top of things like temporary hit points, temporary modifiers, and so forth.

Along with the initiative count, at the top of each round, I will post a map showing the locations of each combatant at the top of the round.  Please refer to the map using the square designations (A11, Q6, etc) when posting your actions.


----------



## Insight (Sep 19, 2009)

*The Submissions*

- *Controller*

-- renau1g: Seeker, Deva Wizard/Cleric MC
-- pathfinderq1: Rikka Pouncequick, Elf Druid
-- KarinsDad: Sariel Elmbrer, Eladrin Wizard

- *Defender*

-- Oni: Saben, Half-Elf Paladin 
-- Kobold Stew: Tok William, Half-orc Fighter
-- garyh: Jharen Stonepeak, Goliath Warden
-- Shaggy Spellsword: Gregor Stonehelm, Dwarf Fighter
-- hafrogman: Brant Sorrenson, Human Hybrid Fighter|Warlord

- *Leader*

-- Thanee: Dawn, Elf Cleric
-- Walking Dad: Baern Winterchosen, Dwarf Shaman

- *Striker*

-- drothgery: Corrin, Halfling Sorcerer
-- Vertexx69: Cole Cinder, Dwarf Warlock
-- Nebten: Jil Barra, Drow Rogue
-- Sparky: Amos Wolfbrother, Half-Orc Ranger


----------



## renau1g (Sep 19, 2009)

Posting interest. I'll put together a Deva Wizard. I haven't played a higher level controller yet and wizards are good fun from what I've played at lower levels.

Thanks Insight!


----------



## Thanee (Sep 19, 2009)

This definitely sounds interesting. 

As it is clearly my prefered class in 4E so far, I would propose an Elven Cleric (with just one leader, a Cleric is surely a good idea). 

I do not have DDI. Here's an example character sheet (as I would then write it down; I definitely consider that clear and concise ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## drothgery (Sep 19, 2009)

*Corrin of clan Seaward*

How about a halfling storm sorcerer?

[sblock=background]
A great many halfling traders travel the world's rivers. The River Draken, flowing from the Dragonhome mountains through the heart of Tyral, had been home to halfling riverboats since before any of the modern nations of the world had been born. The Salindral, which snaked through Winterhome and across Darkmoor before joining the Draken, saw its first halfling traders within a few short years of elven settlements appearing along the river. And the Tyrindell, which set much of the border between Winterhome and Tyral, has always seen clans of halfling traders on both sides.

But Corrin's great-grandfather Ander was the first of them to begin trading on the North Sea -- taking goods from the heart of Tyral and deep within the elven lands and bringing them to all the ports along the north coast -- very much against the wishes of his clan. He had taken his wife, and children, and those he could convince to work for him and pulled together the resources to finance an oceangoing tradeship, and began something that would become a great success. The Seaward clan -- for that was what it became known as -- began merely trading along the north coast of the continent where halflings had plied the river trade since time out of mind. That had only been the beginning, though.

Those from Tryal and the surrounding lands had always named the great ocean the North Sea, and most thought it was endless. Certainly if there were lands beyond, they had not been heard from since the great empires fell. But Perrin son of Ander had met Bree daughter of Eida of a clan who plied the river trade deep into the ancient heart of Eladrin lands, and had acquired an ancient parchment which purported to be a map of the whole world. And Perrin Seaward and his new wife had decided to chance crossing the great ocean.

They had found no great civilization across the ocean, but there were tribes of dragon-men, orcs, primitive humans, half-orcs, shifters, and other wild folk in the continent across the sea. And while they lacked great cities, they had much to trade. Over the next two generations, goods from across the ocean had turned clan Seaward from a somewhat eccentric halfling trade clan to one of the great merchant houses of Tyral.

That was what Corrin had been born into. If crossing the ocean was not the wild risk it had been when his grandfather attempted it, much of the world was still uncharted and the sea most definitely had its dangers. Still, if his sorcerous powers had not begun to manifest at that time, no doubt he would have taken more than first steps on the path to commanding one of the clan's tradeships.

But those powers had manifested -- something in the storms he encountered in his frequent sea voyages called to him -- and that had sent Corrin to a temple of Ioun wondering where he could learn about sorcery. And he still wasn't entirely sure how he had ended up agreeing to help a mage acolyte and his associates recover some missing church property... but he'd been with that group for five years now. They'd appreciated his friendly demeanor, quick hands, sorcerous powers... and his ability to be downright scary if he needed to be. Which you wouldn't expect from someone just a little over four feet tall.

Since that day, he had never been on any of the clan's ships except as a passenger or for brief visits with his family. The last had been too short; his mother had taken one of his more distant cousins on as an apprentice in her work keeping the clan's books, and the young woman had been pretty, smart, and matched his wit quip for quip. If he knew his mother, she had certainly set them up, but he wasn't quite impetuous enough to ask Callie to marry him on a mere week's acquaintance, and the demands of an adventurer's life had drawn him away. Still, when next his travels brought him to Drakenport, where the clan maintained its home office and where the river Draken met the North Sea, he was hopeful she would still be there.
[/sblock]

[sblock=preliminary statblock]====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Corrin, level 10
Halfling, Sorcerer
Build: Storm Sorcerer
Spell Source: Storm Magic
Background: Occupation - Mariner (Acrobatics class skill)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 13, Dex 18, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 21.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 13, Dex 14, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 17.


AC: 21 Fort: 18 Reflex: 21 Will: 24
HP: 70 Surges: 7 Surge Value: 18

TRAINED SKILLS
Arcana +10, Intimidate +15, Acrobatics +17, Bluff +15

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Diplomacy +10, Dungeoneering +5, Endurance +6, Heal +5, History +5, Insight +5, Nature +5, Perception +5, Religion +5, Stealth +9, Streetwise +10, Thievery +11, Athletics +5

FEATS
Level 1: Tempest Magic
Level 2: Halfling Agility
Level 4: Nimble Spellcaster
Level 6: Sorcerous Blade Channeling
Level 8: Weapon Focus (Light Blade)
Level 10: Implement Expertise (Light Blade)

POWERS
Sorcerer at-will 1: Storm Walk
Sorcerer at-will 1: Lightning Strike
Sorcerer encounter 1: Thunder Slam
Sorcerer daily 1: Dazzling Ray
Sorcerer utility 2: Absorb Storm
Sorcerer encounter 3: Dancing Lightning
Sorcerer daily 5: Serpentine Blast
Sorcerer utility 6: Energetic Flight
Sorcerer encounter 7: Thunder Wyrm's Jaws
Sorcerer daily 9: Howling Hurricane
Sorcerer utility 10: Sorcerous Pulse

ITEMS
Challenge-Seeking Dagger +3, Robe of Contingency Cloth Armor (Basic Clothing) +2, Periapt of Cascading Health +2, Acrobat Boots (heroic tier), Hunter's Flint (heroic tier), Bag of Holding (heroic tier), Potion of Healing (heroic tier) (2), Casque of Tactics (heroic tier), Phylactery of Action (heroic tier), Belt of Vigor (heroic tier), Adventurer's Kit, Everburning Torch, Tent, Fine Clothing, Flute
====== Copy to Clipboard and Press the Import Button on the Summary Tab ======
[/sblock]

[sblock=Advancement]Would go Lightning Fury at paragon, as it's the only remotely plausible paragon path for him (Arcane Wellspring has feature that's useless for a storm sorcerer, Demonskin Adept is completely not right for a fun-loving halfling, Halfing Scoundrel doesn't work well for a caster, Bilizzard Mage isn't helpful for someone who's concentrating on Lightning and Thunder powers, same goes for Essense Mage, and Academy Master seems flavor-inapproriate). If I could talk you into changing your mind on allowing dragonmakrs, Mark of Storm and Lyrandar Wind-Rider would be perfect (just reskin House Lyrandar to something approriate for a halfling in PoLand; maybe turning Corrin's family into the House Lyrandar analogue).[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm interested.  

Thinking Half-elf Paladin.  

Just out of curiosity, what sort of tone will the adventure have/are there any hooks that it would be good to build on?


----------



## renau1g (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok so here's the crunch-stuff for Seeker, the Deva Wizard MC cleric, follower of Ioun

[sblock=OOC]
====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Seeker, level 10
Deva, Wizard
Arcane Implement Mastery: Orb of Imposition
Background: Arcane Mercenary (+2 to History)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 8, Con 12, Dex 10, Int 20, Wis 20, Cha 12.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 8, Con 12, Dex 10, Int 16, Wis 16, Cha 12.


AC: 24 Fort: 19 Reflex: 23 Will: 25
HP: 58 Surges: 7 Surge Value: 15

TRAINED SKILLS
Arcana +17, Nature +15, History +21, Dungeoneering +15, Religion +17

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +5, Bluff +6, Diplomacy +6, Endurance +6, Heal +10, Insight +10, Intimidate +6, Perception +10, Stealth +5, Streetwise +6, Thievery +5, Athletics +4

FEATS
Wizard: Ritual Caster
Level 1: Armor Proficiency (Leather)
Level 2: Initiate of the Faith
Level 4: Implement Expertise (orb)
Level 6: Improved Initiative
Level 8: Arcane Familiar
Level 10: Battle Intuition

POWERS
Wizard at-will 1: Cloud of Daggers
Wizard at-will 1: Phantom Bolt
Wizard encounter 1: Grasping Shadows
Wizard daily 1: Grease
Wizard daily 1 Spellbook: Sleep
Wizard utility 2: Shield
Wizard utility 2 Spellbook: Feather Fall
Wizard encounter 3: Color Spray
Wizard daily 5: Grasp of the Grave
Wizard daily 5 Spellbook: Visions of Avarice
Wizard utility 6: Wizard's Escape
Wizard utility 6 Spellbook: Invisibility
Wizard encounter 7: Tomebound Ooze
Wizard daily 9: Taunting Phantoms
Wizard daily 9 Spellbook: Mordenkainen's Sword
Wizard utility 10: Resistance
Wizard utility 10 Spellbook: Arcane Gate

ITEMS
Spellbook, Orb of Impenetrable Escape +3, Cloak of Distortion +2, Counterstrike Leather Armor +2, Defensive Staff +1, Reading Spectacles (heroic tier), Belt of Vigor (heroic tier), Executioner's Bracers (heroic tier), Resplendent Gloves (heroic tier), Adventurer's Kit. (280 gp of religious incense, 140 gp of Alchemal reagents, 60 gp of rare herbs)
RITUALS
Comprehend Language, Create Campsite, Wizard's Curtain, Speak with Dead, Eye of Alarm
====== Copy to Clipboard and Press the Import Button on the Summary Tab ======
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 19, 2009)

Since it looks like my other 4th edition game died from DM abandonment, I'll rebuild that character over here. Cole Cinder the Pyromancer (Infernal pact Warlock).[sblock= [FONT=Verdana]Background]Cole Cinder was raised in the outlying edges of the borders of the kingdom of Tyral. Being the youngest of his siblings, he had no idea why his family couldn’t live in the city proper where there were other kids closer to his own age to play with. The Cinder Clan had resettled on the very edge of a fiery chasm where the red glow of the earth’s blood would sizzle and pop endlessly. While this chasm provided the clan with all the heat it needed to ply its trade in armor and weapon craft, it provided another fascination for the youngest Cinder. [/FONT]  He would stare into the blazing maw for hours on end. And once it was clear that Cole was not becoming big and strong like his many brothers, and had no interest in the metal-crafting trade, he was left pretty much to his own devices. So when he started talking to something within the magma, nobody really noticed – at least not right away.  He started getting angrier with each passing month, and his skin got very dark from the heat of lava that he stared into every day. When his family noticed the changes in the teenager they were of course concerned, albeit in a very Dwarven way. They insisted that he come help in the forge. There were quite a few mixed reactions when they learned that the baby of the family had gained some mastery over the very fire they used to heat their machinations. His brothers were amazed that his slight build could hold such power, and that his years of meditation at the flame’s mouth had tempered his flesh just like their family’s steel with great endurance. His parents were happy at first that he could start to contribute to the business, if in a slightly different way. But when his temper came with bursts of flame, it started becoming clear that the forge was not the place for him. So Cole made his way the city to find his path, but could still be found often at the chasms brink, either in deep meditation or holding one side of in depth conversations on the true nature of fire. 
 He found many people in the city that would pay him to use his mastery of flame to their advantage, and even a few others that shared his fascination. So Cole Cinder can be found most nights standing at the wide hearths of the local taverns with others that crave the flames embrace, or even talking to the fire still when nobody else will listen.
 Description: Cole Cinder is slightly built for a dwarf, but his skin is almost as hard as iron to the touch. He stands a little below average height for a dwarf at 4ft tall, but his fiery disposition more than makes up for that. His skin is darkly tanned from years at the lava’s edge, and his dark eyes always seem to be bloodshot and swirling with bits of ash. Instead of a traditional beard Cole wears hid wiry red hair short with mutton chops that hang several inches below his rounded jaw, leaving his dimpled, but strong chin bare to the world.
 Personality: Everything seems to be fire or fuel to this brash young dwarf. To say he is a hothead would be a completely justifiable pun. He reacts to every insult like someone had raped his sister (like every teenager does), but he literally has the firepower to back up his threats. He isn’t evil, so much as a loaded gun without a target. And in a world where words can truly have life or death consequences, taking cheap shots at an impetuous young pyromancer is the quickest way to meet your maker.[/sblock]How are we doing gear? Standard DMG n+1/n/n-1 (or the lesser cash equivalent thereof)?


----------



## Insight (Sep 19, 2009)

Oni said:


> I'm interested.
> 
> Thinking Half-elf Paladin.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what sort of tone will the adventure have/are there any hooks that it would be good to build on?




Any hooks, in terms of character creation, will come from you guys.  There's nothing definitive about the adventure that should affect how you build your character.


----------



## Insight (Sep 19, 2009)

Vertexx69 said:


> How are we doing gear? Standard DMG n+1/n/n-1 (or the lesser cash equivalent thereof)?
> [/FONT]




Wealth and gear are standard as per the DMG1 rules for creating characters higher than 1st level.  It is spelled out in the original post.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow, I want to make a 10th level character! 

So. We're to have known eachother since 1st level. What if we were all closely or peripherally involved in an Order of Ioun dedicated to the recovery of Ancient Knowledge and/or the militant opposition of Vecna (which, it might be argued, is the same thing)?

_PARDON ME WHILE I RUN OFF ON A BRAINSTORMING JAG..._

Some PCs could have started out as mercenaries and gotten behind the group's mission as the years passed. Others could have een dedicated to the Order from the start. 

Seeker (renau1g's Deva Wizard) or Thanee's Cleric (if of Ioun) would be likely candidates for the leader of the group.

I'm interested in a Paladin of Ioun (Oni, care make complementary paladins? Twins even?) who accompanies the sometimes absentminded scholars on their missions.

OR

An Avenger placed in the group by the Order as a zealot watchdog, to keep the party free of Vecna's corrupting influences. Of course, over the years (years?) he's 'gone native' and would die for any of the party members. Except that halfling... still not sure about that one... *squints at the halfling*

OR

Anything really, but my PC would be one dedicated to service of the Order.

Some questions I'd like to answer...

-- Has the group lost any members along the way? If so, who? And under what circumstances? (yes is the more interesting answer here)
-- What has the group accomplished?
-- About the Order:
---- Is it affiliated with one particular nation?
---- Or is it an extranational organization with chapters in major cities the world over?
---- Is it large or small?
---- Is it well known or unknown (I would think it counter to Ioun's dogma to have 'secrets.' 
---- What are members of the Order expected to do?
------ Teach the ignorant (hah, that could be a tenet subject to MUCH debate)
------ Help the poor, "The cares of life crowd out the Light of Knowledge. Ease the suffering of your fellows."
------ Fight Vecna and his operatives!
------ Oppose those who seek to control the flow Knowledge (they might be anarchists!)

...okay. Rambled enough.

If you didn't read, sign Sparky up for an Avenger of Ioun (at the very least assigned to Seeker).


----------



## Nebten (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey, I am interested. Drow Rogue Crossbow-woman or a dwarf/gnome fighter. I don't have a lot of time to put down info, but I wanted to reserve a spot while I had the chance.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm interested as well.  Preliminary concepts would be either eladrin swordmage/MC warlord (Defender/leader) or Elf predator Druid (Controller/striker).  I'll post some more details tomorrow.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ok here's Cole the Pyromancer, I think everything is just about right. I'm still toying with the idea of an ebony fly figurine of wondrous power, but I don't know if the adventure is indoor or outdoor yet.     [FONT=&quot][sblock=stat block][/FONT][FONT=&quot]Cole Cinder  *Player:* Vertexx69
Dwarven Warlock  *XP* 20,500 *Level* 10
*Initiative* +3 *Senses* Low-Light Vision
*Passive Insight* 18; *Passive Perception* 13
*HP* 78; *Bloodied* 37; *Surge Value* 18; *Surges Per-Day* 11
*AC* 23(28); *Fortitude* 22; *Reflex* 22; *Will* 21
*Saving Throws* +5 vs poison
*Speed* 5
*Alignment* Unaligned
*Languages* Common, Dwarven

*Str* 08 *Dex* 10 *Wis* 16
*Con *21 *Int* 16 *Cha* 10 

*Racial Abilities*
Cast-iron Stomach, Dwarven Resilience, Dwarven Proficiency, Encumbered Speed, Stand Your Ground

*Class Features*
Infernal Pact, Dark One’s Blessing, Prime Shot, Shadow walk, Warlock’s Curse

*At-Will Powers*
Wild Shape (Minor action; change into primordial smoking fire beast.)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Eldritch Blast (Range 10; +13 vs Ref / 1d10+7; Can use as ranged basic attack)
Hellish Rebuke (Range 5; +13 vs Ref / 1d6+7 fire; if I take dmg before next turn target takes 1d6+7 fire again)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

*Encounter Powers*
Druid – Pounce (Melee +12  / 1d8+5 and target grants CA to next attack)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 Vampiric Embrace (Ranged 5; +13 vs Will/ 2d6+7 Necrotic; and I gain 8 THP)
3 Fiery Bolt(Ranged 10; +13 vs Ref / 3d6+7 Fire and adjacent creatures take 1d6+8 fire)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]7 Howl of Doom (Blast 3; +13 vs Fort / 2d6+7 thunder and push each target 4 squares.)

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Daily Powers[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
1 Flames of Phlegethos (Ranged 10; +13 vs Ref / 3d10+8 fire and 5 ongoing fire.) [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]5 Avernlan Eruption (Burst 1 within 10; +13 vs Ref / [/FONT][FONT=&quot]2d10+8 fire and 5 ongoing fire to each.)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]9(5) Wall of Thorns (Wall 8, Range 5 Create 8 squares of thorn wall. Cost +3 squares to move into. deals 1d10+7 if target starts turn in wall space. Sustain as minor action.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
*Utility Powers*
2 Ethereal Stride (Teleport 3 squares and gain +2 to all defenses until end of next turn)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]6 Spider Climb (Climb speed 5)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]10 Shadow Form (Insubstantial, Flight 6, for encounter or up to 5 minutes, Minor to cancel.)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
*Feats*
1 Surging Flame[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2 Implement Expertise (Rod) 
4 Initiate of the Old Faith[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]6 Melee Training (Con)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]8 Distant Advantage[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]10 Adept Power[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
*Skills*
Arcana +8
Insight +8
History +8
Thievery +5
Nature +8[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
*Equipment* 
Standard adventurer’s pack [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]X3 Daggers (One in each boot, and one in a sheath down the middle of his back.)[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Reading Spectacles 520g[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Antipathy Gloves 5000g (lvl 10)[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]+3 Drowmesh Leather Armor 9000g (lvl 11)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Ebony Fly 4200gp (lvl 9)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]+2 Rod of the Infernal 3400gp[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
280gp[/sblock][/FONT][FONT=&quot][sblock=Background] Cole cinder was raised in the outlying edges of the borders of the kingdom of Tyral. Being the youngest of his siblings, he had no idea why his family couldn’t live in the city proper where there were other kids closer to his own age to play with. The Cinder Clan had resettled on the very edge of a fiery chasm where the red glow of the earth’s blood would sizzle and pop endlessly. While this chasm provided the clan with all the heat it needed to ply its trade in armor and weapon craft, it provided another fascination for the youngest Cinder. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]He would stare into the blazing maw for hours on end. And once it was clear that Cole was not becoming big and strong like his many brothers, and had no interest in the metal-crafting trade, he was left pretty much to his own devices. So when he started talking to something within the magma, nobody really noticed – at least not right away.  He started getting angrier with each passing month, and his skin got very dark from the heat of lava that he stared into every day. When his family noticed the changes in the teenager they were of course concerned, albeit in a very Dwarven way. They insisted that he come help in the forge. There were quite a few mixed reactions when they learned that the baby of the family had gained some mastery over the very fire they used to heat their machinations. His brothers were amazed that his slight build could hold such power, and that his years of meditation at the flame’s mouth had tempered his flesh just like their family’s steel with great endurance. His parents were happy at first that he could start to contribute to the business, if in a slightly different way. But when his temper came with bursts of flame, it started becoming clear that the forge was not the place for him. So Cole made his way the city to find his path, but could still be found often at the chasms brink, either in deep meditation or holding one side of in depth conversations on the true nature of fire. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]He found many people in the city that would pay him to use his mastery of flame to their advantage, and even a few others that shared his fascination. So Cole Cinder can be found most nights standing at the wide hearths of the local taverns with others that crave the flames embrace, or even talking to the fire still when he nobody else will listen.[/sblock][sblock=Description]Cole Cinder is slightly built for a dwarf, but his skin is almost as hard as iron to the touch. He stands a little below average height for a dwarf at 4ft tall, but his fiery disposition more than makes up for that. His skin is darkly tanned from years at the lava’s edge, and his dark eyes always seem to be bloodshot and swirling with bits of ash. Instead of a traditional beard Cole wears hid wiry red hair short with mutton chops that hang several inches below his rounded jaw, leaving his dimpled, but strong chin bare to the world.[/sblock][sblock=Personality]Everything seems to be fire or fuel to this brash young dwarf. To say he is a hothead would be a completely justifiable pun. He reacts to every insult like someone had raped his sister (like every teenager does), but he literally has the firepower to back up his threats. He isn’t evil, so much as a loaded gun without a target. And in a world where words can truly have life or death consequences, taking cheap shots at an impetuous young pyromancer is the quickest way to meet your maker.[/sblock][/FONT]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi there!

I love the precision of your call -- really good, and it's clear you'll have a lot to choose from. I'd be interested as well -- I'm thinking a halforc fighter, if I can make a concept I have work. I'll give it a try and see later.

Thanks for considering me.

KS


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 20, 2009)

edit


----------



## Sparky (Sep 20, 2009)

[SUBMISSION WITHDRAWN] Another posted here.

[sblock]*Tarn Hallowholt, Razorclaw Avenger (Ioun)*
_"This little light of mine..."_

All of Tarn's adult life has been shaped by adventuring with the party since he was identifed by the Deva Wizard, Seeker, as 'being of uncommon Will.' Early attempts to make a Wizard out of young Tarn failed, but the lessons of Ioun are a beacon that lights his path.

Despite his experience and battle hardening, he is young yet. He is still learning how to be a man, how to be a bearer of Ioun's Will and how to balance the instincts of prey and predator.[/sblock]


----------



## garyh (Sep 20, 2009)

Okay, I've never played level 10, and the Giants adventure sounds interesting, so I'll toss my hat in the ring.

[sblock=Character Sheet]
====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Jharen Stonepeak, level 10
Goliath, Warden
Guardian Might: Earthstrength
Background: Geography - Mountains (+2 to Dungeoneering)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 20, Con 20, Dex 12, Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 10.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 16, Con 16, Dex 12, Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 10.


AC: 28 Fort: 24 Reflex: 20 Will: 20
HP: 100 Surges: 14 Surge Value: 26

TRAINED SKILLS
Nature +13, Perception +11, Athletics +14, Dungeoneering +13, Heal +11

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +3, Arcana +4, Bluff +5, Diplomacy +5, Endurance +9, History +4, Insight +6, Intimidate +5, Religion +4, Stealth +3, Streetwise +5, Thievery +3

FEATS
Level 1: Weapon Proficiency (Waraxe)
Level 2: Weapon Expertise (Axe)
Level 4: Warrior of the Wild
Level 6: Markings of the Blessed
Level 8: Weapon Focus (Axe)
Level 10: Revitalizing Font of Life

POWERS
Warden at-will 1: Thorn Strike
Warden at-will 1: Strength of Stone
Warden encounter 1: Thunder Ram Assault
Warden daily 1: Form of the Relentless Panther
Warden utility 2: Eyes of the Hawk
Warden encounter 3: Earthgrasp Strike
Warden daily 5: Storm Strike
Warden utility 6: Bear's Endurance
Warden encounter 7: Mountain Hammer
Warden daily 9: Form of the Stone Sentinel
Warden utility 10: Earthstride

ITEMS
Summoned Earthhide Armor +3, Cloak of Survival +2, Lifedrinker Waraxe +2, Iron Armbands of Power (heroic tier), Heavy Shield, Boots of Free Movement (heroic tier), Belt of Vigor (heroic tier), Adventurer's Kit, Climber's Kit, Handaxe (5)
====== Copy to Clipboard and Press the Import Button on the Summary Tab ======
[/sblock]

Background will come later.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't have DDI, so I'll post in a similar fashion- hopefully it is clear and concise enough.  Here is the first concept- human swordmage, raised in the desert citadel of the eladrin.  This is a work-in-progress- I'll post anote when it is done.

Kaladir ibn Rohassi
Human Swordmage/MC Warlord
Aegis: Shielding
Background: Geography- desert (add Nature)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 14, Con 15, Dex 10, Int 21, Wis 8, Cha 12.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 13, Con 14, Dex 10, Int 17, Wis 8, Cha 12.


AC:  24 or 27/Fort: 20/Reflex: 23/Will: 21 
HP: 84/Surges: 10/Surge Value: 21

TRAINED SKILLS
Arcana, Athletics, Endurance, Heal, History, Nature

UNTRAINED SKILLS (+2 feat bonus)

FEATS
Racial bonus: Jack of all trades
Level 1: Student of battle
Level 2: Intelligent blademaster
Level 4: Weapon expertise (heavy blade)
Level 6: Implement expertise (heavy blade)
Level 8: Acolyte power
Level 10: Combat medic

POWERS
Swordmage at-will 1: Greenflame blade
Swordmage at-will 1: Luring strike
Swordmage at-will 1: Sword burst
Swordmage encounter 1: Flame cyclone
Swordmage daily 1: Dragons teeth
Swordmage utility 2: Fear no elements
Swordmage encounter 3: Blazing lunge
Swordmage daily 5: Purifying wound
Swordmage utility 6: Stand tough (from Acolyte Power swap)
Swordmage encounter 7: Dazing rebuke
Swordmage daily 9: Forceful dismissal
Swordmage utility 10: Feywild grace

Major Items: (other gear TBD)
+2 Lightning long sword
+2 Deathcut leather armor
+2 Cloak of survival

Background: [sblock] Since the dark times which followed the breaking of the great empires, the eladrin have mostly dwelt within the Feywild and shunned the mortal world.  But they have maintained a few citadels, hidden in the most remote corners of the lands, where they watch and wait and prepare for some terrifying event to come...  From time to time, emissaries of the fey journey into the human lands, looking for children with some special aura or qualification that the eladrin cannot or will not explain.  These children are spirited away to the far-off citadels, where they are trained in the arcane arts and in the craft of war.  When eladrin diplomats or scholars must journey openly in the lands of men, their human "apprentices" serve as guards and assistants.  Kaladir was one such apprentice- taken from his home on the Barren Coast before he was a year old, he was raised in the desert citadel of Kha'ross.  He learned swordsmanship and the basics of magic, and much of history and warfare.  At his master's insistence, he also learned the basics of the healing arts.  When his master journeyed into human lands, Kaladir went with him, as bodyguard and research assistant.  That journey began when Kaladir was little more than a boy, and lasted but three years.  His eladrin master fell prey to the dark magic of an undead wizard, who was angered at the intrusion into his fortress-tomb.  Kaladir managed to escape, though his master's last minute sacrifice- a debt the swordmage has never forgotten.  Alone in human lands he barely understood, Kaladir joined a fledgling group of adventurers.  That was years ago, and that group, through its various incarnations, is the only real family he knows, though he seems to have a great reverence for the few eladrin that he has met along the way.  A skilled swordman and a surprisingly well-read scholar, Kaladir is also a trained healer, and has saved several of companions over the years- recently he has learned a few tricks from the healers working with a friendly mercenary troop and has become even more effective. [/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Sep 20, 2009)

pathfinderq1, here's your character in D&Di format (I just picked a random level 6 utility to retrain via Acolyte Power).

[sblock=Kaladir]
====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Kaladir ibn Rohassi, level 10
Human, Swordmage
Swordmage Aegis: Aegis of Shielding
Background: Geography - Desert (Nature class skill)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 14, Con 15, Dex 10, Int 21, Wis 8, Cha 12.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 13, Con 14, Dex 10, Int 17, Wis 8, Cha 12.


AC: 27 Fort: 20 Reflex: 23 Will: 21
HP: 84 Surges: 10 Surge Value: 21

TRAINED SKILLS
Nature +9, Arcana +15, History +15, Endurance +14, Athletics +12, Heal +11

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +7, Bluff +8, Diplomacy +8, Dungeoneering +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +8, Perception +6, Religion +12, Stealth +7, Streetwise +8, Thievery +7

FEATS
Human: Jack of All Trades
Level 1: Student of Battle
Level 2: Intelligent Blademaster
Level 4: Weapon Expertise (Heavy Blade)
Level 6: Implement Expertise (Heavy Blade)
Level 8: Acolyte Power
Level 10: Combat Medic

POWERS
Bonus At-Will Power: Greenflame Blade
Swordmage at-will 1: Luring Strike
Swordmage at-will 1: Sword Burst
Swordmage encounter 1: Flame Cyclone
Swordmage daily 1: Dragon's Teeth
Swordmage utility 2: Fear No Elements
Swordmage encounter 3: Blazing Lunge
Swordmage daily 5: Purifying Wound
Swordmage utility 6: Armathor's Step (retrained to Stand Tough at Acolyte Power)
Swordmage encounter 7: Dazing Rebuke
Swordmage daily 9: Forceful Dismissal
Swordmage utility 10: Feywild Grace

ITEMS
Adventurer's Kit, Lightning Longsword +2, Deathcut Leather Armor +2, Cloak of Survival +2
====== Copy to Clipboard and Press the Import Button on the Summary Tab ======

[/sblock]

[sblock=Rikka]====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Rikka Pouncequick, level 10
Elf, Druid
Primal Aspect: Primal Predator
Background: Elf - Wild Elf (+2 to Athletics)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 13, Con 14, Dex 18, Int 8, Wis 20, Cha 10.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 13, Con 13, Dex 15, Int 8, Wis 16, Cha 10.


AC: 24 Fort: 19 Reflex: 22 Will: 23
HP: 71 Surges: 9 Surge Value: 17

TRAINED SKILLS
Nature +17, Perception +20, Endurance +13, Athletics +12, Stealth +13, Acrobatics +14

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Arcana +4, Bluff +5, Diplomacy +5, Dungeoneering +10, Heal +10, History +4, Insight +10, Intimidate +5, Religion +4, Streetwise +5, Thievery +8

FEATS
Druid: Ritual Caster
Level 1: Warrior of the Wild
Level 2: Implement Expertise (totem)
Level 4: Skill Training (Acrobatics)
Level 6: Martial Alacrity
Level 8: Alertness
Level 10: Acolyte Power

POWERS
Druid at-will 1: Savage Rend
Druid at-will 1: Chill Wind
Druid at-will 1: Pounce
Druid encounter 1: Twisting Vines
Druid daily 1: Savage Frenzy
Druid utility 2: Fleet Pursuit
Druid encounter 3: Tundra Wind
Druid daily 5: Roar of Terror
Druid utility 6: Black Harbinger
Druid encounter 7: Feast of Fury
Druid daily 9: Feral Mauling
Druid utility 10: Winter Storm (retrained to Undaunted Stride at Acolyte Power)

ITEMS
Ritual Book, Magic Totem +3, Deathcut Hide Armor +2, Cloak of Survival +2, Bracers of Mighty Striking (heroic tier), Acrobat Boots (heroic tier), Lightning Longbow +1, Bag of Holding (heroic tier), Headband of Perception (heroic tier)
RITUALS
Animal Messenger, Brew Potion
====== Copy to Clipboard and Press the Import Button on the Summary Tab ======
[/sblock]

Also, Vertexx69...

[sblock=Cole]====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Cole Cinder, level 10
Dwarf, Warlock
Eldritch Blast: Eldritch Blast Constitution
Eldritch Pact: Infernal Pact

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 8, Con 21, Dex 10, Int 16, Wis 16, Cha 10.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 8, Con 17, Dex 10, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 10.


AC: 23 Fort: 22 Reflex: 22 Will: 21
HP: 78 Surges: 11 Surge Value: 19

TRAINED SKILLS
History +13, Thievery +10, Arcana +13, Insight +13, Nature +13

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +5, Bluff +5, Diplomacy +5, Dungeoneering +10, Endurance +12, Heal +8, Intimidate +5, Perception +8, Religion +8, Stealth +5, Streetwise +5, Athletics +4

FEATS
Level 1: Surging Flame
Level 2: Implement Expertise (rod)
Level 4: Initiate of the Old Faith
Level 6: Melee Training (Constitution)
Level 8: Distant Advantage
Level 10: Adept Power

POWERS
Initiate of the Old Faith: Pounce
Warlock encounter 1: Vampiric Embrace
Warlock daily 1: Flames of Phlegethos
Warlock utility 2: Ethereal Stride
Warlock encounter 3: Fiery Bolt
Warlock daily 5: Avernian Eruption
Warlock utility 6: Spider Climb
Warlock encounter 7: Howl of Doom
Warlock daily 9: Curse of the Black Frost (retrained to Wall of Thorns at Adept Power)
Warlock utility 10: Shadow Form

ITEMS
Magic Drowmesh +3, Cloak of Distortion +2, Rod of the Infernal +2, Antipathy Gloves (heroic tier), Reading Spectacles (heroic tier), Adventurer's Kit, Dagger (3)
====== Copy to Clipboard and Press the Import Button on the Summary Tab ======[/sblock]

Walking Dad

[sblock=Baern]
====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Baern Winterchosen, level 10
Dwarf, Shaman
Companion Spirit: Protector Spirit

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 13, Con 18, Dex 13, Int 10, Wis 20, Cha 10.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 13, Con 14, Dex 13, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 10.


AC: 16 Fort: 20 Reflex: 16 Will: 21
HP: 80 Surges: 11 Surge Value: 20

TRAINED SKILLS
Nature +15, Heal +15, Endurance +16, Perception +15

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +6, Arcana +5, Bluff +5, Diplomacy +5, Dungeoneering +12, History +5, Insight +10, Intimidate +5, Religion +5, Stealth +6, Streetwise +5, Thievery +6, Athletics +6

FEATS
Level 1: Armor Proficiency (Chainmail)
Level 2: Toughness
Level 4: Wintertouched
Level 6: Implement Expertise (totem)
Level 8: Melee Training (Wisdom)

POWERS
Shaman at-will 1: Wrath of Winter
Shaman encounter 1: Thunder Bear's Warding
Shaman daily 1: Cleansing Wind of the North
Shaman utility 2: Bonds of the Clan
Shaman encounter 3: Rimefire Spirit
Shaman daily 5: Earthrage Spirit
Shaman utility 6: Sudden Restoration
Shaman encounter 7: Winter Wind Spirit
Shaman daily 9: Raging Storm Spirit
Shaman utility 10: Spirit Summons

====== Copy to Clipboard and Press the Import Button on the Summary Tab ======
[/sblock]

Thanee

[sblock=Dawn]
====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Dawn, level 10
Elf, Cleric
Background: Elf - Wild Elf (Athletics class skill)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 12, Con 13, Dex 14, Int 8, Wis 21, Cha 15.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 12, Con 13, Dex 12, Int 8, Wis 17, Cha 13.


AC: 24 Fort: 17 Reflex: 18 Will: 23
HP: 70 Surges: 10 Surge Value: 17

TRAINED SKILLS
Religion +9, Heal +15, Insight +15, Athletics +10, Perception +17

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +6, Arcana +4, Bluff +7, Diplomacy +7, Dungeoneering +10, Endurance +5, History +4, Intimidate +7, Nature +12, Stealth +6, Streetwise +7, Thievery +6

FEATS
Cleric: Ritual Caster
Level 1: Warrior of the Wild
Level 2: Melora's Tide
Level 4: Implement Expertise (holy symbol)
Level 6: Astral Fire
Level 8: Melee Training (Wisdom)
Level 10: Durable

POWERS
Channel Divinity: Turn Undead
Cleric at-will 1: Astral Seal
Cleric at-will 1: Sacred Flame
Cleric encounter 1: Divine Glow
Cleric daily 1: Moment of Glory
Cleric utility 2: Life Transference
Cleric encounter 3: Light of Arvandor
Cleric daily 5: Consecrated Ground
Cleric utility 6: Spirit of Healing
Cleric encounter 7: Searing Light
Cleric daily 9: Flame Strike
Cleric utility 10: Word of Vigor

ITEMS
Magic Holy Symbol +3, Healer's Brooch +2, Defensive Staff +1, Adventurer's Kit, Everburning Torch, Ritual Book,  Wallwalkers, Finemail of Resistance +2, Residuum (Any) (730)
RITUALS
Gentle Repose, Brew Potion, Enchant Magic Item, Transfer Enchantment
====== Copy to Clipboard and Press the Import Button on the Summary Tab ======
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks, drothgery!

Now for concept 2- again, a work in progress, while trying to prepare dinner: An elf druid, nominally a Controller, but strongly slanted towards Striker, focusing on melee beast form powers and mobility/scouting.  Planned Paragon path is Blood Moon Stalker.

Rikka Pouncequick
Elf, Druid
Primal aspect: Predator
Background: Wild elf (+2 Athletics)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 11 Con 15 Dex 18 Int 8 Wis 20 Cha 10

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 11 Con 14 Dex 15 Int 8 Wis 16 Cha 10

AC: 24 Fort: 19 Ref: 22 Will: 23
HP: 72 Surges: 9 Surge value: 18

TRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics, Athletics, Endurance, Nature, Perception, Stealth

UNTRAINED SKILLS


FEATS
Level 1: Warrior of the wild
Level 2: Implement expertise (totem)
Level 4: Skill training (Acrobatics)
Level 6: Martial alacrity
Level 8: Alertness
Level 10: Acolyte power

POWERS
Druid At-will 1: Chill Wind
Druid At-will 1: Pounce
Druid At-will 1: Savage Rend
Druid Encounter 1: Twisting Vines
Druid Daily 1: Savage Frenzy
Druid Utility 2: Fleet Pursuit
Druid Encounter 3: Tundra wind
Druid Daily 5: Roar of Terror
Druid Utility 6: Black Harbinger
Druid Encounter 7: Feast of Fury
Druid Daily 9: Feral Mauling
Druid Utility 10: Winter Storm (Swapped to gain Undaunted Stride)

Major items:
Totem +3 (level 11)
Deathcut Hide +2 (level 10)
Cloak of Survival +2 (level 9)

Bracers of Mighty Striking (level 2, bought)
Acrobat boots (level 2, bought)
Lightning Longbow +1 (level 5, bought)
Bag of holding (level 5, bought)
Headband of Perception (level 1, bought) 

Background: [sblock] The elven folk have been retreating farther and farther from civilization for more years than any human can really remember- some of the tribes have fallen to the level of nigh-feral savages, dwelling in the Whisperwood or in the peaks of the Dragonrange.  Rikka's tribe was one such group- they had dwelt peacefully in the high mountains for hundreds of years, with almost no human contact save for occasional explorers or barbarians.  When a savage orcish warlord began to gather a fierce horde, the small elven tribe had almost no chance.  Rikka, a young elven huntress, managed to escape the orcs that slaughtered her village, and she sought strength and vengeance from the powerful nature spirits that her tribe revered.  Those enigmatic powers rewarded her with the fierce gifts of her animal totem, the snow leopard of the highest peaks.  Alone, she began to track and harry the growing orcish horde.  In time, she would certainly have perished, for the orcs were too numerous and too strong for any single hunter to defeat- but she soon joined forces with an established adventuring company who had a grudge against the shaman who was the real power behind the growing horde.  Rikka proved herself to the experienced adventurers, helping take the place of their tracker, who the orcs had slain.  Once the shaman was defeated, and the horde dispersed, Rikka followed the party in search of other adventures... [/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Sep 21, 2009)

I put together a character builder campaign file that strips out the non-PHx races and deities and a few other things (I pulled the focused expertise feats because they don't stack with weapon expertise, and the tribal, guild, and heritage feats).

You'll have to rename it to .dndcamp ; ENWorld doesn't like the campaign file extension.


----------



## Insight (Sep 21, 2009)

drothgery said:


> I put together a character builder campaign file that strips out the non-PHx races and deities and a few other things (I pulled the focused expertise feats because they don't stack with weapon expertise, and the tribal, guild, and heritage feats).
> 
> You'll have to rename it to .dndcamp ; ENWorld doesn't like the campaign file extension.




Wow.  Thanks, Dave!


----------



## Insight (Sep 21, 2009)

We have 1 Leader and 1 maybe 2 Controllers.  I'd like to see some more of those if possible.  Just to have some variety.  Otherwise, you're going to make my selection of those slots too easy!


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 21, 2009)

lol

Oh man.

Okay, I'm gonna throw this out, because the concept's been fluttering around since Jemal's last stab at an epic game.

Tatterdemalion - Sad little gnome bard. I really want to play up the feyness of the gnomes in 4e, and make them sort of mysterious, traumatized creatures from their subjugation and subsequent escape. Tatterdemalion is sweet and gentle and considerate, but has this constant sense of loss around her like a cloak. She hardly ever talks, but has a voice of unearthly beauty that she uses to weave her magic.

Alternatively, I'd love to try my Deva Invoker Kyriel again.

Invokers are cool!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm pretty keen to develop a group history and build to that rather than a specific concept (though I may be barking up the wrong tree here, what with all the concepts already submitted) and since Insight has given us the green light to do some world-building I think we should run with it.

I mean, we have the time and all. A week. 

Any group would need to encompass all the possible PCs.

-------

*Idea the 1st:* PCs are the founders of a border town nearish where the adventures start. This would allow the inclusion of all the submissions as 'NPCs' and alternates.

-------

*Idea the 2nd:* PCs all got together initially at the reading of a Will. The Will stipulated that they do tasks A, B, C, etc. Around task H or so, they'd discovered that they sorta had something good going and kept it up after the Will was properly executed.

-------

*Idea the 3rd: *Sort of an obvious one, the PCs are agents of a King or Council and do work chiefly for the Crown (or Council). They are all identified by a signature cloak they wear (when on official business) that gives their band it's name, The Red/Skull/Mist/Star/Stone/Dark Cloaks.

-------

* Mage, Priest, Lord, Crime Boss


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 21, 2009)

Here is my dwarf shaman. The original game I made him for got pending. will add more background later.

Work in Progress sheet

*Baern Winterchosen*
[sblock=Stats]
*Baern Winterchosen* *Player:* WD
*Age:* 31  *Weight:* 195 lb. *Height:* 4'6''
Dwarf Shaman (Protective)    *XP* ?   *Level* 10
* Initiative* +6    *Senses* Low-light Vision
* Passive Insight* 20;  *Passive Perception* 25
* HP* 80; *Bloodied* 40; *Surge Value* 20; *Surges Per-Day* 11
* AC* 26; *Fortitude* 22; *Reflex* 18; *Will* 23
* Speed* 5
* Alignment* Unaligned
* Languages* Dwarf, Elven, Common

*Str* 13  *Dex* 13  *Wis* 20
* Con* 18  *Int* 10  *Cha* 10

Basic Attack:
Warhammer: +12 vs AC, 1d8+5 (one-handed)

* Racial Abilities*
Cast-Iron Stomach; Dwarven Resilience; Dwarven Weapon Proficiency; Encumbered Speed; Stand Your Ground

* Class Features*
Companion Spirit, healing spirit, speak with spirits

*Background*
Among Another Race (Elf) - Language (Elven)

* At-Will Powers*
Call Spirit Companion
Spirit's Shield
1 Protecting Strike
1 Wrath of the Winter

* Encounter Powers*
Healing Spirit
Speak with Spirits
Hand of Radiance
1 Thunder Bears warding
3 Rimefire Spirit
7 Winter Wind Spirit

* Daily Powers*
1 Cleansing Wind of the North
5 Earthrage Spirit
9 Raging Storm Spirit

* Utility Powers*
2 Bonds of the Clan
6 Sudden Restoration
10  Spirit Summons

* Feats*
1 Armor Proficiency (Chainmail)
2 Toughness
4 Acolyte of Divine Secrets
6 Implement Expertise (+1 to hit with totem implement)
8 Martial Training (Wisdom)
10 Ritual Caster


* Skills*
Nature +15
Perception +15
Endurance +16
Heal +15
Dungeoneering +7
Religion +10

* Equipment*
Warhammer (15 gp), Standard adventurer’s kit (15gp), 30 gp
  11 Magic Totem +3
10 Belt of Blood
9 Reflexive Braidmail  +2

Amulet of Protection +2 1.800

rest for rituals and ritual components.

*Background:*
Among another race (language: Elven)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini stat block]
Baern Winterchosen
*Perception*: 25 *Insight*: 20 Low-light Vision
*Initiative:* +6
*AC* 26 *Fortitude* 22 *Reflex* 18 *Will* 23
*Hit Points*: 80/80 *Bloodied*: 40
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 20 *Surges per day*: 11/11
*At-Will Powers:* Call Spirit Companion, Spirit's Shield, Protecting Strike, Wrath of the Winter
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 2/2, Speak with Spirits, Thunder Bears warding, Rimefire Spirit, Winter Wind Spirit, Bonds of the Clan, Sudden Restoration
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North, Earthrage Spirit, Raging Storm Spirit, Spirit Summons, Reflexive Braidmail 
[/sblock]
[sblock=Image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
Baern was born with another family name to now extinct clan. He found a new family in a near living elf tribe. It was there that he began to understand the ways of the shaman and discovered his natural linkage to spirits and nature itself. Later he traveled alone through the now dangerous world, never fully abandoning his 'true' people's faith. 


 Personality 

Baern has an open personality. Open for a dwarf, but his foster family would describe him as rather stern and conservative. He tries to stay in the background, letting the spirits work through him

 Appearance 

Raised the wild but still a dwarf, he let layers of leather and cloth cover the chainmail underneath. (Rest see pic )

 Spirit Companion 

'Bear of the North' is Baern's spirit companion. Called to her from the frozen lands, he appears as a pale white bear with a slightly blue aura. His eyes are the color of the blue sky, until enraged, then they change to blood red.



[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 21, 2009)

Deleted because of this:



Insight said:


> Bladelings are not permitted.  Per the OP, PHB1 and PHB2 races only.






Insight said:


> For those of you with two or more submissions, I am going to ask you to narrow it down to one submission by this Friday, Sept. 25th. By that time, please choose one of your characters, name it, and submit a background along with the final version of your chosen character.




Dwarf Shaman my only shot


----------



## Insight (Sep 21, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Reserved for my bladeling or daeva avenger (so I have the two posts near each other.




Bladelings are not permitted.  Per the OP, PHB1 and PHB2 races only.


----------



## Insight (Sep 21, 2009)

For those of you with two or more submissions, I am going to ask you to narrow it down to one submission by this Friday, Sept. 25th.  By that time, please choose one of your characters, name it, and submit a background along with the final version of your chosen character.


----------



## Insight (Sep 21, 2009)

Sparky said:


> I'm pretty keen to develop a group history and build to that rather than a specific concept (though I may be barking up the wrong tree here, what with all the concepts already submitted) and since Insight has given us the green light to do some world-building I think we should run with it.
> 
> I mean, we have the time and all. A week.
> 
> ...




Not the 2nd idea, please.  It's too close to something you'll be doing later.  I like taking the initiative, though!


----------



## Thanee (Sep 21, 2009)

Insight said:


> In terms of items and wealth, use the standard rules in the DMG1.  Your character has a magic item of 11th level, one of 10th level, and one of 9th level, along with 4,200gp or the equivalent.  Mundane items (those not considered consumables, mounts, or magic items) do not cost gold and you can have as many of these as you like (within reason).




One particular question I bumped into...

What about rituals? What's within reason there? 
Would one for each level (i.e. one of 1st, one of 2nd, one of 3rd, ..., one of 10th level) be alright?
How about ritual materials to use them (not for "Enchant Magic Item", obviously )?

Other than that, and a few small details, I'm pretty much set... will write the character sheet up cleanly (only got a draft right now) and post it here during the next one or two days.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## renau1g (Sep 21, 2009)

Sparky said:


> I'm pretty keen to develop a group history and build to that rather than a specific concept (though I may be barking up the wrong tree here, what with all the concepts already submitted) and since Insight has given us the green light to do some world-building I think we should run with it.
> 
> I mean, we have the time and all. A week.
> 
> ...




FWIW, I prefer the 1st one. My PC is more about furthering the cause of knowledge rather than that of men. I however do like the thought of us wearing a distinctive outfit. My first long-term campaign I played we all wore cloaks denoting our adventuring company, The Red Knights... we all happened to serve the Red Knight. 

How do you feel about the Devas fluff in the PHB2 Insight? I like the whole Re-birth in a holy place sorta feel and plan to run with that. Perhaps this border town is close to a specific holy place to Ioun (isolated library, tower of a local sage of some renown, heck even a secret necromantic laboratory where a notorious villain toils away developing new forms of undead) and Seeker reappeared there, joining the others in founding a town in order to have some pretense to be near the holy place. 

Shay - I love the take on gnomes, 4e makes them much more palatable for me (I loved eberron gnomes for that reason as well). 

Insight - if we do get bonus rituals, I'll rearrange some equipment as I spent a few hundred gold pieces on it.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 21, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Here is my dwarf shman. The original game I made him for got pending. will add more background later.
> 
> Work in Progress sheet




I tried to build him in D&Di like I've done for every other character sheet, and it didn't quite work. Baern has a feat that doesn't exist (Ritualist; if that's supposed to be Ritual Caster, he doesn't meet the pre-reqs), and I'm not sure how he's supposed to have picked up training in Dungeoneering or the Elven language.


----------



## Insight (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanee said:


> One particular question I bumped into...
> 
> What about rituals? What's within reason there?
> Would one for each level (i.e. one of 1st, one of 2nd, one of 3rd, ..., one of 10th level) be alright?
> ...




You have to buy rituals.  Use your starting gold for that.  Same with ritual components.  Set aside x amount of gold worth of components for each type (Arcana, Nature, Heal, etc).


----------



## Insight (Sep 21, 2009)

renau1g said:


> How do you feel about the Devas fluff in the PHB2 Insight? I like the whole Re-birth in a holy place sorta feel and plan to run with that. Perhaps this border town is close to a specific holy place to Ioun (isolated library, tower of a local sage of some renown, heck even a secret necromantic laboratory where a notorious villain toils away developing new forms of undead) and Seeker reappeared there, joining the others in founding a town in order to have some pretense to be near the holy place.




I don't have any feelings one way or the other regarding Devas or their background.  If you want to make use of something, do it.  I'll let you know if it won't work in plenty of time for you to change it (if necessary).


----------



## drothgery (Sep 21, 2009)

Insight said:


> You have to buy rituals.  Use your starting gold for that.  Same with ritual components.  Set aside x amount of gold worth of components for each type (Arcana, Nature, Heal, etc).




It seems to me that unless all your rituals are of the same type, it doesn't make mechanical sense to buy ritual components other than residium. Am I wrong about this? Doesn't matter for this character, as Corrin is not a ritual caster, but it could.


----------



## Insight (Sep 21, 2009)

drothgery said:


> It seems to me that unless all your rituals are of the same type, it doesn't make mechanical sense to by ritual components other than residium. Am I wrong about this? Doesn't matter for this character, as Corrin is not a ritual caster, but it could.




If you are in a dungeon and want to use a ritual, and have no components... well, you couldn't do it.  That would be one reason.  You might not always be in a position where you can buy ritual components.

If you go into the SHOP function of the Character Builder, you'll see that they've added components by type (by Skill, basically) as something you can purchase.  That makes sense to me and that how I'll be running rituals and their components.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah, like my one nature ritual (Make Campsite) which provides a shelter for the party and makes it difficult to find us... not much use unless I have the components, same for Eye of Alarm.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 21, 2009)

drothgery said:


> It seems to me that unless all your rituals are of the same type, it doesn't make mechanical sense to buy ritual components other than residium. Am I wrong about this?




Yes and no.

It _would_ make no sense to buy any of the other components, if you _could_ buy residuum. But since you cannot (normally) buy it (it is only gained by disenchanting magic items), there definitely is some sense left in the other component types. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Insight (Sep 21, 2009)

I'll let the folks with Ritual Caster to have up to 1/4 their wealth (1,050gp) worth of residuum in their inventory.  Remove this amount from your starting gold.  This represents items you have disenchanted (or had disenchanted) prior to game start.  In the future, during the game, you will need to disenchant items to get more residuum, unless you somehow come across residuum during the course of adventuring.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 21, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Yeah, like my one nature ritual (Make Campsite) which provides a shelter for the party and makes it difficult to find us... not much use unless I have the components, same for Eye of Alarm.




I guess I'm thinking that although PH says residium is rarely for sale, it doesn't have a cost premium compared to ritual type specific components, can be bought in D&Di, and always works. So if you've got multiple types of rituals, that's what you should be carrying.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 21, 2009)

Cool, I'll just adjust the amount for residium. Thanks Insight and Dave!


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 21, 2009)

Since your M&M game isn't happening, and M&M, Star Wars, and 4ed are the only systems I'm interested in playing, and this group looks fun, I want to throw my name in. 

[sblock=Notes on Posting]I've been a pretty consistent PbP poster in the past, though, about 9 months ago I did have a spot where I lost my job, internet access, and had a number of other personal problems that made it impossible for me to continue posting, which is why I disappeared.  My life is back together, and short of personal catastrophe, I will be back to my old consistency.[/sblock]

[sblock=Gregor Deepwell]====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Gregor Stonehelm, level 10
Dwarf, Fighter
Fighter Talents: One-handed Weapon Talent
Pact Initiate: Pact Initiate (infernal pact)
Background: Arcane Tracker (Dungeoneering class skill)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 18, Con 18, Dex 8, Int 13, Wis 14, Cha 13.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 16, Con 14, Dex 8, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 13.


AC: 28 Fort: 23 Reflex: 20 Will: 19
HP: 87 Surges: 13 Surge Value: 21

TRAINED SKILLS
Athletics +10, Endurance +14, Dungeoneering +14, Arcana +11

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics, Bluff +6, Diplomacy +6, Heal +7, History +6, Insight +7, Intimidate +6, Nature +7, Perception +7, Religion +6, Stealth, Streetwise +6, Thievery

FEATS
Level 1: Pact Initiate
Level 2: Dwarven Weapon Training
Level 4: Armor Proficiency (Plate)
Level 6: Weapon Expertise (Hammer)
Level 8: Novice Power
Level 10: Adept Power

POWERS
Fighter at-will 1: Knockdown Assault
Fighter at-will 1: Tide of Iron
Fighter encounter 1: Spinning Sweep
Fighter daily 1: Lasting Threat (retrained to Armor of Agathys at Adept Power)
Fighter utility 2: Defensive Stance
Fighter encounter 3: Shield Slam
Fighter daily 5: Rain of Steel
Fighter utility 6: Vigilant Protector
Fighter encounter 7: Come and Get It (retrained to Howl of Doom at Novice Power)
Fighter daily 9: Terrifying Impact
Fighter utility 10: Stalwart Guard

ITEMS
Bashing Shield Heavy Shield (heroic tier), Adventurer's Kit, Pact Hammer Craghammer +2, Tactician's Layered Plate Armor +2, Backbone Belt (paragon tier), Cloak of Survival +2, Climber's Kit, Everburning Torch
====== Copy to Clipboard and Press the Import Button on the Summary Tab ======[/sblock]

[sblock=History]  Gregor Deepwell was a pretty typical youth in Stonehome.  He worked his family forge, trained in the local militia, and obeyed his elders.  A few weeks after his coming-of-age nameday, his elders noticed a few things about Gregor had changed: he was noticeably irritable, even for a dwarf; he wasn't paying close enough attention at the forge; even during training, he wasn't performing his best.  His eyes were always red, dark circles forming beneath them.  Some thought it was drink, other thought perhaps he was becoming lazy and insolent.  His mother, however, recognized the problem.

She knew, because it had happened to Gregor's father, Gorlith at about the same age.  The nightmares had always haunted the men of the Deepwell family.  In the dark, voices would whisper, making every night sleepless.  The dark was a succession of endless taunts, hints, and promises leading the Deepwells off into the world, ever seeking.  

Like his long-missing father before-him, Gregor left Stonehome, searching for the Rune of the Forge's Heart, the object of great power hinted at in every sleepless night of his adult life.  Out in the world, Gregor started truly hearing the voice, learning from it, embracing the quest for the Rune and the power of The Voice.  

[sblock=Vignette 1]  The first human settlement to which The Voice led Gregor was a small town in southern Tyral, on the shores of Lake Mistwell, called Misthaven.  In this town he fell in with a group of adventurers that had been contracted to delve into the foothills of the Dragonrange mountains in order to uncover the source of the insane and other-worldly monsters that had been escaping from the caves and into the surrounding country-side.  They needed a good cavern guide, and since Gregor fit that bill, and brought along his own hammer, shield, and armor, they were glad to have him.  

Following the monster's paths back into the caverns, the heroes discovered a cultist's hideout where they were keeping a portal and summoning vile creatures from other worlds to torment the locals.  After they had defeated the cult's leader and closed the portal, The Voice suggested that Gregor look through the documents left behind by the Cult Leader's second-in-command, a cloak and cowled stocky warlock which escaped into the caverns when the fight turned against them.  The documents spoke of the Rune of the Forge's Heart, describing it as a rune-inscribed ruby which connects the bearer to the power of Forge's Heart, a region of the Elemental Chaos which fuels Moradin's forge.  He had various other notes considering his desire to bear it for his cult's demonic patron, corrupting the Forge's Heart and gaining great power.

This inspired Gregor to trust The Voice a little bit less, concerned about it's motives.  He also has vowed to find the dark warlock cultist and keep him from the Rune.[/sblock]

[sblock=Vignette 2] After many future successful adventures, Gregor and his party had moved their base of operations to Valen.  They began getting word of a massive horde of orcs gathering in the Greymarch mountains, threatening the safety of the kingdom.  Baron Foley Cardiff, loyal vassal to the Kurn family and ruler of the Southern Reaches, haunted by memories of the Iron Horde, emptied the coffers of his treasury to hire a number of adventuring companies to move into the mountains, harry the orc warbands, and if possible, kill whichever leader was whipping the orc warbands into a murderous frenzy.  Gregor and his companions, of course, heeded the call.

As they traveled through the mountains, stalking and slaying orcs, they realized that many warbands were searching the mountains for something.  Searching the mountains where the orcs were focusing their search, Gregor and his party discovered an ancient dwarven temple.  The Voice started speaking to Gregor, telling him to search deeper into the temple.  When there, the party discovered an alter where, according to the dwarven runes inscribed upon it, the Rune of the Forge's Heart was kept.  Unfortunately, the Rune itself was missing.  As they were leaving, a band of orcs, led by the same hooded, stocky warlock from the Demon-cult, invaded the temple.  After a tense battle, Gregor's allies were victorious, but the warlock once again escaped after ascertaining that the Rune was not there.

Finding a map of troop locations on one of the dead orcs, Gregor's companions were able to avoid the worst of the warbands and strike a deadly blow to the Orc Warlord, causing chaos and the ultimate disbanding of the orc horde.[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=Picture]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 21, 2009)

drothgery said:


> I guess I'm thinking that although PH says residium is rarely for sale, it doesn't have a cost premium compared to ritual type specific components, can be bought in D&Di, and always works. So if you've got multiple types of rituals, that's what you should be carrying.




Yep. If you have the choice, you should definitely get residuum. If not... well... you have no choice then. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## renau1g (Sep 21, 2009)

Welcome back Shaggy. Sorry to hear about those issues, I had a similar situation happen to me about a year ago for a few months.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 21, 2009)

[SBLOCK=Dawn, Elven Cleric]====== NOT Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Dawn, level 10
Elf, Cleric of Melora
Background: Wild Elf (Athletics class skill)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 12, Con 13, Dex 14, Int 8, Wis 21, Cha 15.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 12, Con 13, Dex 12, Int 8, Wis 17, Cha 13.


AC: 24 Fort: 19 Reflex: 20 Will: 25
HP: 70 Surges: 10 Surge Value: 17

TRAINED SKILLS
Athletics +11, Heal +15, Insight +15, Perception +17, Religion +9

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics, +7, Arcana +4, Bluff +7, Diplomacy +7, Dungeoneering +10, Endurance +6, History +4, Intimidate +7, Nature +12, Stealth +7, Streetwise +7, Thievery +7

FEATS
Cleric: Ritual Caster
Level 1: Warrior of the Wild
Level 2: Melora's Tide
Level 4: Implement Expertise (Holy Symbol)
Level 6: Astral Fire
Level 8: Melee Training (Wisdom)
Level 10: Durable

POWERS
Cleric at-will 1: Sacred Flame
Cleric at-will 1: Astral Seal
Cleric encounter 1: Divine Glow
Cleric daily 1: Moment of Glory
Cleric utility 2: Life Transference
Cleric encounter 3: Light of Arvandor
Cleric daily 5: Consecrated Ground
Cleric utility 6: Spirit of Healing
Cleric encounter 7: Searing Light
Cleric daily 9: Flame Strike
Cleric utility 10: Word of Vigor

ITEMS
Magic Holy Symbol +3, Wallwalkers, Healer's Brooch +2, Finemail of Fire Resistance +2, Defensive Staff +1, Adventurer's Kit, Everburning Torch, Ritual Book, Ritual Components (730 gp of residuum)
RITUALS
Gentle Repose, Brew Potion, Enchant Magic Item, Transfer Enchantment[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Background]Dawn has spent her childhood in the Myrkwood, the ancient forest home of the reclusive wild elves, far from any civilization. Even as a child, she heard Melora's voice whispering to her in the wind, through raindrops, or from the rustling of leaves. For hours she would sit in silent mediation to get in touch with the wild and to find the answers she was looking for. Gentle as a light breeze, and fierce as a storm, Dawn learned to utilize the power of the wild, granted to her in her prayers to Melora. ...[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Oni (Sep 21, 2009)

I figured I should try my background done first, since that might have some impact on how the final group all fits together.  Sabon's a half-elf and it's entirely possible that any human or elven PC's could be half-siblings, cousins, et c. if they so desired.  It might add an interesting dynamic and a tighter bond to the group.  

This can all be tweaked as necessary, but it's pretty general.  

Saben should be pretty easy to motivate and include with any group as long as it generally enables him help/protect people. 

I'll get the basics of his stats together next and then work on fleshing that out into a decent character sheet.  

[sblock=Background]
Saben had searched all his youth for a place in which he truly felt that he belonged.  He had lived among the elves of the Ravenshadow Wood with his mother Lillawyn.  He had traveled through human lands with his father Gareth the trader.  He had sought the camaraderie of blood and hardship as a soldier.  And though he had found friendship and acceptance in all these places he still lacked the sense of belonging that he so desperately craved.  

It was not long after his military contract had ended that Saben found himself listlessly wandering the city streets of Valen.  Without meaning to, his feet brought him before the mighty Temple of the Sun.  With a sudden compulsion he ascended the steps to the area of public worship.  At first he had felt trepidation, but as he entered into that hallowed place it seemed to melt away.  Saben had never been a religious man, but he knelt and soon he was pouring his heart out in prayer.  If there was an answer it came only in the form of an incredible sense of peace and belonging, and the realization that we all walk under the same sun.  

From that point on Saben became a regular and devout attendee of the temple services.  Seeking to understand his experience he studied the teachings of Pelor with great fervor.  The devoted half-elf eventually came to the attention of the priests of the Temple of the Sun, and given his experience as a soldier he was invited to join the temple guard as one of the true faithful.  Saben spent three years training and serving in this capacity, before approaching the High Priest with a request to be released from his temple duties.  He felt compelled to go out into the world and bring the light of Pelor to those in need.  The High Priest, seeing the conviction in Saben's heart, granted the request.  Since that time Saben has had many adventures and fought alongside many valiant men and women, some of whom have become lifelong companions.  Always though he has kept Pelor's mandate in his heart, doing his best to ease the suffering of others and throwing himself into the breach to protect those who need it.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 22, 2009)

drothgery said:


> I tried to build him in D&Di like I've done for every other character sheet, and it didn't quite work. Baern has a feat that doesn't exist (Ritualist; if that's supposed to be Ritual Caster, he doesn't meet the pre-reqs), and I'm not sure how he's supposed to have picked up training in Dungeoneering or the Elven language.



Sorry. Yes, I will change Wintertouched to a multiclass-feat that will give rel igion or arcane. Ritualist should be Ritual Caster. Elven is from Background (we play with background?) and dungeoneering was just an error.


----------



## Insight (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh yeah, Backgrounds.  Use whatever you want.  In terms of the game effects, I don't care which Background you use.  Keep in mind that picking a Background for your character provides only a mechanical benefit and you still need to come up with some semblance of a history for your character.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 22, 2009)

Still dinking around with feat choices, but this is looking pretty close to what I want...

[sblock=Tatterdemalion - Gnome Bard]Tatterdemalion, level 10
Gnome, Bard
Bardic Virtue: Virtue of Cunning
Pact Initiate: Pact Initiate (fey pact)
Background: Gnome - Fomorian Captivity (Stealth class skill)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 8, Con 12, Dex 11, Int 17, Wis 15, Cha 20.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 8, Con 12, Dex 11, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 16.


AC: 22 Fort: 18 Reflex: 21 Will: 24
HP: 69 Surges: 8 Surge Value: 17

TRAINED SKILLS
Arcana +15, Stealth +16, Perception +12, Bluff +16, Diplomacy +16, History +13

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +8, Dungeoneering +10, Endurance +9, Heal +10, Insight +10, Intimidate +13, Nature +10, Religion +11, Streetwise +13, Thievery +8, Athletics +7

FEATS
Bard: Ritual Caster
Level 1: Pact Initiate
Level 2: Arcane Familiar
Level 4: Shadow Skulk
Level 6: Improved Initiative
Level 8: Jack of All Trades
Level 10: Feyborn Charm

POWERS
Bard at-will 1: Vicious Mockery
Bard at-will 1: Jinx Shot
Bard encounter 1: Blunder
Bard daily 1: Verse of Triumph
Bard utility 2: Inspire Competence
Bard encounter 3: Rhyme of the Blood-Seeking Blade
Bard daily 5: Song of Discord
Bard utility 6: Glimpse the Future
Bard encounter 7: Deflect Attention
Bard daily 9: Symphony of Misfortune
Bard utility 10: Illusory Erasure

ITEMS
Ritual Book, Songbow of Lullabies Shortbow +2, Deathcut Leather Armor +2, Elven Cloak +2, Circlet of Mental Onslaught (paragon tier), Adventurer's Kit, Alchemical Reagents (Arcana) (200)
RITUALS
Traveler's Chant, Glib Limerick, Call of Friendship, Fey Passage, Song of Sustenance[/sblock]

Tatter was a captive of the Formorians, and still bears the psychological scars of that captivity. Though she managed to escape, she doesn't seem terribly happy about it...or anything else, for that matter.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 22, 2009)

Tok William, Half-Orc Fighter

[sblock=Tok William]
Tok William, level 10
Half-Orc Fighter
Fighter Talents: Tempest Technique
Background: Orc Birth (+2 Athletics)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 21, Con 15, Dex 15, Int 9, Wis 13, Cha 10.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 17, Con 13, Dex 13, Int 9, Wis 13, Cha 10.

AC: 27* Fort: 24 Reflex: 19 Will: 18
HP: 84 Surges: 12 Surge Value: 21

*+1 w/ 2 weaps; +2 vs. opp attacks

Init +10

TRAINED SKILLS
Athletics +17, Endurance +14, Intimidate +12, Perception + 13

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Arcana +4 Acrobatics +7, Bluff +5, Diplomacy +5, Heal +7, History +4, Insight +7, Nature +7, Religion +4, Stealth +7, Streetwise +5, Thievery +7

FEATS
Bonus: Two-Weapon Defense
Level 1: Weapon Expertise (Axe)
Level 2: Thirst for Battle
Level 4: Martial Freedom (+5 to saves vs. slow/immobilized)
Level 6: Berserker’s Fury
Level 8: Alertness
Level 10: Defensive Mobility

POWERS
Half-Orc Racial: Furious Assault
Fighter at-will 1: Dual Strike
Fighter at-will 1: Cleave
Fighter encounter 1: Funneling Fury
Fighter daily 1: Lasting Threat 
Fighter utility 2: Pass Forward
Fighter encounter 3: Blinding Smash
Fighter daily 5: Pinning Smash
Fighter utility 6: Settling the Score
Fighter encounter 7: Twofold Torment
Fighter daily 9: Jackal Strike
Fighter utility 10: Shooter’s Nemesis

→ (enc) 5 temp HP when first bloodied
→ +2 speed when charging
→ (daily) +2/dam for encounter

ITEMS
Cloak of Distortion +2 (level 9), Lifedrinker Battleaxe +2 (level 10), Summoned Wyvernscale Armor +3 (level 11)

Handaxe +2 (1800), Catstep Boots (680), Gloves of Piercing (680), Bridle of Conjuration (840), Healing potion x5 (250), Everburning torch, with sheath. Adventurer’s kit.
[/sblock]

[sblock=History]When Tok William was born, both parents gave him names, because a name is who you are, and that's for life. His father was also called William and on the frontier, a good sturdy bride was necessary: Karta could mend the fences, and bale the hay, and slaughter the wild wolves when they came to close. It was therefore a terrible day when Tok's mother died -- a foolish plague that took Karta and would have taken wee Tok as well, had his father not had the good sense to take his son further beyond the frontier, into the Garrison Ridge, to where Karta had come from. 

William left Tok there, with the Orc Shaman, and it was there that Tok was raised, in a community that would never share the love of William and Karta's home, but which could keep him safe from the plague that had killed him mother. Family's for life.

Not all the Orcs saw it that way of course, and Tok depended on his speed and on the strength he had inherited from his mother to get by. He was not trained as a guard or a skirmisher, because his blood was not pure, but that couldn't stop Tok from learning what he could, when and where he could under Garrison Ridge. 

Tok William is good with an axe, and he can move with grace even when he is surrounded by foes. And Tok William is loyal. He accepts that the people he has travelled with the past few years depend upon him, and that they know they can count on him. If he sometimes gets angry, they know that it's part of his upbringing, where rage is rewarded, and that for the most part he knows how to direct it well. 

Tok wants a life for himself, perhaps on the frontier which has moved a little since he was born, wars being what they are. Maybe even on the coast. But for now, Tok has direction: with his companions, who are after all his family now, he is building his name in the world -- as a warrior, sure, but also as a dependable friend and ally. That's important to Tok William; because your name is for life.[/sblock][sblock=picture]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



With a somewhat free interpretation of "axe"[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 23, 2009)

Brant Sorrenson, Human Hybrid Fighter|Warlord

[sblock=Brant]====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Brant Sorrenson, level 10
Human, Warlord|Fighter
Hybrid Warlord: Hybrid Warlord Will
Hybrid Talent: Fighter Combat Talent
Fighter Combat Talent: Two-handed Weapon Talent
Background: Occupation - Military (+2 to Endurance)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 20, Con 14, Dex 9, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 11.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 16, Con 14, Dex 9, Int 13, Wis 13, Cha 11.


AC: 26 Fort: 24 Reflex: 20 Will: 21
HP: 72 Surges: 10 Surge Value: 19

TRAINED SKILLS
Endurance +15, History +12, Athletics +14, Heal +12

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +3, Arcana +7, Bluff +5, Diplomacy +5, Dungeoneering +7, Insight +7, Intimidate +5, Nature +7, Perception +7, Religion +7, Stealth +3, Streetwise +5, Thievery +3

FEATS
Human: Weapon Expertise (Axe)
Level 1: Weapon Focus (Axe)
Level 2: Hybrid Talent
Level 4: Martial Freedom
Level 6: Action Surge
Level 8: Restful Healing
Level 10: Power Attack

POWERS
Bonus At-Will Power: Reaping Strike
Hybrid Fighter at-will 1: Brash Strike
Hybrid Warlord at-will 1: Opening Shove
Hybrid encounter 1: Diabolic Stratagem
Hybrid daily 1: Villain's Menace
Hybrid utility 2: Invigorating Presence
Hybrid encounter 3: Crushing Blow
Hybrid daily 5: Stand the Fallen
Hybrid utility 6: Mighty Sprint
Hybrid encounter 7: Reckless Strike
Hybrid daily 9: White Raven Strike
Hybrid utility 10: Strength From Pain

ITEMS
Magic Braidmail Armor +3, Berserker Greataxe +2, Cloak of Survival +2, Belt of Vigor (heroic tier), Iron Armbands of Power (heroic tier), Helm of the Stubborn Mind (heroic tier), Potion of Healing (heroic tier), Distance Handaxe +1, Adventurer's Kit, Everburning Torch, Dagger
====== Copy to Clipboard and Press the Import Button on the Summary Tab ======[/sblock][sblock=Background]Do you ever stop, take stock of your life, and realize that you have absolutely NO idea how you ended up here?  I've been a farmer, a soldier, an officer and a drunk.  And what do I do for a living?  I wander around the countryside with the most motley assortment of adventurers you're ever likely to meet.  The money's good, I suppose, but the hours are lousy, and any job that makes you rate your days by the number of things that have tried to kill you . . .

Farming's not much of a good time either, I suppose.  But sometimes I wonder what my life would have been like if I hadn't left.  I suppose that's just idle speculation, I doubt I ever could have been happy there.  Not without knowing what was out here first.  So first chance I got, I was gone, enlisting in the army.  See the world, meet interesting people and then kill them.  Except that most of a soldier's life isn't even that interesting.  Boredom is the worst part.  Followed closely by latrine duty.  Or maybe I have those backwards.  Mostly you just keep your head down, your feet dry and let the officers take care of the rest.  Until they promote you of course.

They didn't do that for a number of years, of course.  There was a war on at that point.  I suppose the fact that they wanted to make me a sergeant should have warned me how bad it was going.  But there I was, they gave me my own squad of fresh-faced recruits, a nice red cloak and sent us on our way.  They were good kids, my squad, but kids all the same.  It's a pretty easy choice to take for some of us.  You see the soldiers march by in their uniforms, and you see all the girls a flutter, and you take a look at your own life.  Then you enlist.  But I'd signed up for years of drudgery.  These kids had landed themselves in a war.  I got to know them pretty well over the next few months.  "Brick" his father was a mason, and he was built like a wall himself.  "Smiley" never smiled, not that we saw.  "The Kid" was actually one of the older ones, but had the face of a baby.  "Mouse" was our scout, small and quick.  And I was just "Sarge".  I would be the only one to make it out alive.

We were holed up on a hill that night with some other squads.  We were supposed to be the reinforcements, cutting down into the enemy's flank after the main force engaged them in the morning.  I guess we got spotted, because before our main force even arrived we were ambushed.  They came from the south, using the trees for cover, making the hill top before we even spotted them.  Their arrows took down a bunch of us in the first volley, I saw Mouse and Brick go down, and then they were right their in our faces.  I gathered up The Kid and Smiley and tried to cut us a path clear, to make the trees and escape.  We all took a few blows, but it was close.  Then Smiley got cut down right beside me as we neared the edge.  I pushed The Kid into the trees a few steps ahead of me and then everything went black.  

Next thing I know I'm lying under some bushes at the bottom of the hill.  My broken ribs told me that I'd taken the quick way down, and the arrow-inflicted dent in my helmet reminded me of the importance of head gear.  I guess I'd escaped notice in the dark.  I made my way to the top of the hill, to see it in the daylight.  They'd left the bodies.  Everyone was dead.  I buried Brick, Smiley and Mouse along with the others on top of that hill.  It wasn't until I finished and made my way down that I found The Kid's body.  He'd made it down the hill, but not much further.  That was it.  They were all dead, and I was the one left to bury them.  Something broke inside me that day.

I suppose I should have tried to find someone to report to.  Honestly, I don't even know how the war turned out, maybe there was nobody left to report to.  I left my uniform on that hill and then I walked.  I walked until I found someplace new, far away from either side.  Then I bought a bottle and crawled inside.

The next clear memory I have is waking up with a hangover, a number of miles from anywhere, with a bunch of people I didn't know too well.  I'm pretty sure there had been some kind of discussion about danger and money, I probably thought I was signing up to be a caravan guard or something.  But when the booze ran out, I was already a few days into my new life as an adventurer.  I guess it was what I needed.  I still don't know why I had to be the one to survive, but now I've got a new squad.  We've shed blood for each other.  I watch out for them, keep them up, keep them moving.  Then I throw myself into battle for them.  They tell me I'm a little too reckless.  But I don't care.  This time, I won't be the one left to bury anyone.[/sblock][sblock=What Brant Can Bring to the Group]Brant's strength lies in his versatility.  He is a leader and a defender, and his fighter skills actually have quite a striker leaning to them.  He will not be the best choice for the group's only leader, particularly for a group of six, due to his lessened healing capacity.  And his somewhat reckless approach to combat wouldn't make him great as the groups only defender either.  He works best as a 5th man, working beside another leader and defender.  This allows him to shape his role to fit each encounter.

If there are many foes, he can act as a back up defender, hounding some enemies to take the heat of the other defender.
If the group is taking a lot of damage, he can aid the leader with his healing powers.
If the monsters are locked down and under control, he can cut loose and help bring them down quicker.[/sblock]


----------



## Sparky (Sep 23, 2009)

Okay. I retract Tarn (Razorclaw Avenger). I'm was thinking of a grizzled veteran Warlord, but hafrogman's totally nailed that. 

Thinking, thinking...


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 23, 2009)

Sparky said:


> Okay. I retract Tarn (Razorclaw Avenger). I'm was thinking of a grizzled veteran Warlord, but hafrogman's totally nailed that.
> 
> Thinking, thinking...



Technically, mine's a hybrid (so they wouldn't be exactly the same), as I specifically tried not to step on anyone's toes (difficult when over a dozen people apply for a game).  Of course, I wasn't watching out for character in potentia.  I'll have to put more ranks in sense motive insight to avoid that in future.    I could always withdraw Brant if, for example, a certain bard were going to be in a game.    Or we could team up two veterans against a band of young whipersnappers.  Twice the war stories for twice the eye-rolling excitement!


----------



## Insight (Sep 23, 2009)

hafrogman said:


> Technically, mine's a hybrid (so they wouldn't be exactly the same), as I specifically tried not to step on anyone's toes (difficult when over a dozen people apply for a game).  Of course, I wasn't watching out for character in potentia.  I'll have to put more ranks in sense motive insight to avoid that in future.    I could always withdraw Brant if, for example, a certain bard were going to be in a game.    Or we could team up two veterans against a band of young whipersnappers.  Twice the war stories for twice the eye-rolling excitement!




I'd like to avoid any quid pro quo character approvals if possible.  

Please submit up to two characters (and no more) and narrow it down to one by Friday.  Don't concern yourself with what other people make, especially if said players have more than one horse in the race.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 23, 2009)

Insight said:


> I'd like to avoid any quid pro quo character approvals if possible.



Just my attempt at humor.  Pay it no mind.


----------



## Insight (Sep 23, 2009)

hafrogman said:


> Just my attempt at humor.  Pay it no mind.




I'm not trying to be a jerk here.  It just crossed my mind that since Sparky and I are both in the process of approving characters for new games...  Heck, I'm in more of a potential quid pro quo than anyone else.  I just want to be fair to everyone.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 23, 2009)

Insight said:


> ...since Sparky and I are both in the process of approving characters for new games... Heck, I'm in more of a potential quid pro quo than anyone else. I just want to be fair to everyone.




Actually, this isn't true in my game since we're doing The Crucible. You, the other players and I will all have a hand in deciding who's gonna be in the game.


----------



## Insight (Sep 23, 2009)

Sparky said:


> Actually, this isn't true in my game since we're doing The Crucible. You, the other players and I will all have a hand in deciding who's gonna be in the game.




That's true.  Good luck in sorting all that out, by the way.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 23, 2009)

Ahem.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 23, 2009)

*Amos Wolfbrother, Beastmaster*
_"Sure, you can pet him, lad, if you like the nickname 'Lefty.'"_

Life is relatively simple for Amos. 

[sblock=Background]Don't recall much 'fore I came to live with Wilbur, Orna and Sal. Fear mostly. Hunger. Anger, blood. My... ma? Throwin' herself acrost me. More blood. I think she was tryin' to save me. Wilbur once told me that orcs eat youngun's born wolf kin like me. I've met orcs since, an' lemme tell you, I believe him. 

Funny. I don't think of myself like them. Orcs. Others do. I get all manner of ugly looks. Sometimes I just put on my wolf skin when we're goin' into town, 'cause while folk are afraid of wolves, they admire them too. It frustrates Olcan when I do, 'cause wolves don't lie. They _can't_ lie, actually. He thinks me puttin' on my wolf skin to hide my true self is a form of prevarication. I disagree. The wolf skin is part of my true self. Leastwise, that's what I tell myself.

Wilbur is a prospector. Spent my early years out ranging the wilds with him, squattin' this claim or that all along the Border Range. He taught me how to keep my wits about me, about mining, about frugality. 'Frooo-gal-ity, lad. I can stretch this here haul through winter, into spring if the hunting's good.' Miserly ol' cuss.

Orna lives in a tiny cottage that she keeps scrubbed and gleaming. She likes her peace an' quiet an' so did nothin' to diffuse the rumors that she was a witch woman. She taught me my letters an' numbers and sang me songs when I was real little. Wilbur and Sal and me would go see her every couple of months, see how she was doin'. Bring her pelts. Chop wood. Mend the roof. We'd get to sleep in a warm bed, eat real food. I never saw them more than share a fond look, but I think Wilbur and Orna loved each other. I miss her every day. I miss them both.

Sal's a wolf. I don't know if he's still alive. He was around a lot when I was coming up, but took a mate an' we didn't see much of him after that. He an' I would run together, tracking, hunting, racing through the forest, acrost the snows. Wilbur resented that I could run with Sal like that. Envied it. I still feel guilty about that. It's part of why I left, at least a little bit. That growing rift between me an' Wilbur. If there was a way to share it, the shiftin', I would. I've seen some mighty spectacular things in my time, maybe one day I'll find a way to, you know, give that to him. I owe him that much.

Olcan is one of Sal's pups. 'Olcan' means 'wolf' in the giant tongue. That's not his real name, but his real name doesn't come off right in words. He was always a big one. Always strong an' fast. We keep eachother sharp. An' if he looks smart, it's cause he is. Smarter than a lot of people you'll meet, I reckon.

I took to wanderin' after I left Wilbur an' Orna. It was a lonely time. Would have been worse, if not for Olcan. I've never really ferreted out of Olcan why he came with me when I left. Big and smart as he is, he'd have been Alpha of his pack for sure. Ain't no secret - I'm sure glad he did come with me. Long about when I was second-guessin' my decision to leave home, I came across a caravan. They were fixin' to head down a branch of the road washed out by early storms. I warned 'em, of course, and they hired me on to lead 'em the rest of the way through the pass. 

The rest is history.

I get back to see Wilbur and Orna from time to time, but it's been years now since I seen 'em.[/sblock]
[sblock=Levels]
_Level 1_ - Amos leaves home, falls in with a trade caravan.
_Level 2_ - TBD.
_Level 3_ - TBD.
_Level 4_ - TBD.
_Level 5_ - TBD.
_Level 6_ - TBD.
_Level 7_ - TBD.
_Level 8_ - TBD.
_Level 9_ - TBD.
_Level 10_ - TBD.[/sblock]
[sblock=Description]Decription goes here.[/sblock]
[sblock=Character Sheet]Amos Wolfbrother, Level 10
Half-Orc, Ranger
Build: Beastmaster Ranger
Fighting Style: Beast Mastery
Beast Companion Type: Wolf
Background: Geography - Mountains (+2 to Athletics)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 21, Con 12, Dex 15, Int 10, Wis 15, Cha 10.

AC: 22 Fort: 22 Reflex: 19 Will: 18
HP: 69 Surges: 8 Surge Value: 17

TRAINED SKILLS
Dungeoneering +12, Perception +14, Stealth +11, Athletics +16, Endurance +12, Nature +12

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +6, Arcana +5, Bluff +5, Diplomacy +5, Heal +7, History +5, Insight +7, Intimidate +7, Religion +5, Streetwise +5, Thievery +6

FEATS
Level 1: Initiate of the Old Faith
Level 2: Alertness
Level 4: Thirst for Battle
Level 6: Powerful Charge
Level 8: Defensive Mobility
Level 10: Lethal Hunter

POWERS
Initiate of the Old Faith: Pounce
Ranger at-will 1: Circling Strike
Ranger at-will 1: Twin Strike
Ranger encounter 1: Enclose the Prey
Ranger daily 1: Driving the Quarry
Ranger utility 2: Pack Alertness
Ranger encounter 3: Paired Predators
Ranger daily 5: Lacerating Maul
Ranger utility 6: Evade Ambush
Ranger encounter 7: Sweeping Whirlwind
Ranger daily 9: Ranger's Recovery
Ranger utility 10: Undaunted Stride

ITEMS
Boots of Adept Charging (heroic tier), Gloves of Piercing (heroic tier), Bracers of Respite (heroic tier), Reading Spectacles (heroic tier), Badge of the Berserker +1, Belt of Resilience (heroic tier), Lifeblood Hide Armor +2, Potion of Healing (heroic tier) (3), Dynamic War Pick +3, Impaler's Pick Light war pick +2

RITUALS
Raise Beast Companion

-------

Olcan, Level 10
Gray Wolf, Ranger Companion

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 16, Con 14, Dex 14, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 6.

AC: 24 Fort: 22 Reflex: 22 Will: 23
HP: 94 Surges: 2 Surge Value: 23 (+5)

MELEE BASIC ATTACK
Bite; 14 vs AC; 1d8 + Strength modifier (+3)

COMBAT ADVANTAGE
When a wolf has combat advantage against a target, the wolf gains a bonus to damage rolls against the target equal to teh wolf's Wisdom modifier (+2)

TRAINED SKILLS
Perception +14, Endurance +12

ITEMS
Friend's Gift (heroic tier)[/sblock]
[sblock=On The Party]
_Amos_ - One ugly bastard.
_Brant_ - ...
_Corrin_ - ...
_Gregor_ - ...
_Olcan_ - ...
_Saben_ - ...
_Seeker_ - ...
[/sblock]


----------



## KarinsDad (Sep 23, 2009)

Very interesting. I'd like to get into this.

Here is an Eladrin Wizard I put together. She's not optimized and does not have a dump stat, she's more broad based. I prefer a bit of variety as opposed to using the same schtick over and over if possible. In combat, her goals are to delay some foes and then help the backline PCs melee the ones that get past her spells and the Defenders. I also did not pick Rituals for her yet.


[sblock=background]
Sariel spent her adolescence watching the blade masters practice. She would spend hours gazing at them and then copying their moves in the hidden glade. There was only one problem. Sariel was not an Ohtar en Hyandae or blade knight in training. She was an Elear Istar, a wizard in training. Not that she was looked down on, quite the contrary. She was well respected. Very few students caught on to the cantrips as quickly as she had. The elders had plans for her. Plans that did not include what she wanted to do.

She had tried to become a blade knight, even going so far as to stop Lord Erevan outside the hall and begging to be let in. The only problem was that she was not fast enough and not strong enough to compete with the best blade students the Elven Court had to offer. So, she contented herself with practicing in her hidden glade and diligently practicing her cantrips and history lessons at the tower.

But, life is full of surprises. Sariel’s life changed drastically on a merchant trip with her uncle Hadarai. Hadarai was a well respected merchant, plying his trade up and down the coast. Nothing could happen to Sariel if she were with him. Unfortunately, that was not true. Something did happen. Something that changed Sariel’s life forever.

On a fateful day in early spring when the merchants were just starting up their yearly trade, Sariel got kidnapped and started a lifetime adventure. Outside the southern edge of the forest while the caravan was resting for the night, Sariel was taken. What she was taken by was unclear: a group of forest spirits of several different types, Sariel never found out what they really were. They were related to the fey in some ways, but foreign in others. And why they wanted her was also unclear, however, she suspects that somehow they were able to sense her need to be free of the restrictions placed on her by the elders and in their primitive way, thought they were rescuing her.

With the help of the spirits, Sariel learned to become more perceptive of her surroundings and she eventually learned to befriend one of them. She called it Voronwer or loyal one, Voron for short. When it was time to leave, Voron went with Sariel and has been with her since. Sariel left the forest a few years later and began her adventuring career which has since taken her to many places. It has also allowed her to delve into the melee combat that she enjoys.
[/sblock]

[sblock=preliminary statblock]
====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Sariel Elmbrer, level 10
Eladrin, Wizard
Arcane Implement Mastery: Tome of Readiness

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 12, Con 12, Dex 14, Int 20, Wis 15, Cha 12.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 12, Con 12, Dex 12, Int 16, Wis 13, Cha 12.


AC: 24 Fort: 18 Reflex: 22 Will: 22
HP: 58 Surges: 7 Surge Value: 14

TRAINED SKILLS
Perception +12, Arcana +17, Diplomacy +11, History +17, Religion +15, Nature +12

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +7, Bluff +6, Dungeoneering +7, Endurance +6, Heal +7, Insight +7, Intimidate +6, Stealth +7, Streetwise +6, Thievery +7, Athletics +6

FEATS
Wizard: Ritual Caster
Level 1: Spirit Talker
Level 2: Armor Proficiency (Leather)
Level 4: Twist the Arcane Fabric
Level 6: Eladrin Sword Wizardry
Level 8: Melee Training (Intelligence)
Level 10: Expanded Spellbook

POWERS
Spirit Talker: Spirit's Fangs
Tome of Readiness: Grasping Shadows
Wizard at-will 1: Phantom Bolt
Wizard at-will 1: Scorching Burst
Wizard encounter 1: Icy Terrain
Wizard daily 1: Grease
Wizard daily 1 Spellbook: Horrid Whispers
Wizard daily 1 Spellbook: Flaming Sphere
Wizard utility 2: Daunting Presence
Wizard utility 2 Spellbook: Guardian Blades
Wizard encounter 3: Maze of Mirrors
Wizard daily 5: Visions of Avarice
Wizard daily 5 Spellbook: Glitterdust
Wizard daily 5 Spellbook: Stinking Cloud
Wizard utility 6: Wizard's Escape
Wizard utility 6 Spellbook: Disguise Self
Wizard encounter 7: Enemies Abound
Wizard daily 9: Mordenkainen's Guardian Hound
Wizard daily 9 Spellbook: Wall of Fire
Wizard daily 9 Spellbook: Face of Death
Wizard utility 10: Arcane Gate
Wizard utility 10 Spellbook: True Seeing

ITEMS
Spellbook, Challenge-Seeking Longsword +3, Restful Bedroll (heroic tier), Resplendent Gloves (heroic tier), Cloak of Translocation +2, Counterstrike Leather Armor +2, Mnemonic Staff +2
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 23, 2009)

Sparky - you've withdrawn your avenger right? I'm working on Seeker's BG and stuff and was going to add you in, but it seems like you went with the ranger?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 23, 2009)

You are correct, renau1g. I wasn't feeling the Avenger. To broody and righteous.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 23, 2009)

Hmm...taking a step back and really thinking about it, I don't think Tatterdemalion's gonna work. Too much of a one-gimmick wonder. Works as an NPC, but not really as a PC. No depth or flavor beyond a stereotype.

I'm pulling Tatterdemalion out of consideration. If I can think of anything interesting between now and the deadline I'll resubmit. Otherwise, I hope y'all have a fun game.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 23, 2009)

I will say, I'm quite surprised by the number of defenders submitter vs strikers. Normally its the other way around.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 23, 2009)

Added my Background, please let me know your thoughts Insight.:

[sblock=BG]
Before the Light
Seeker' consciousness drifted in a black void, a sea of darkness. He didn't feel his body, his hands, his power - anything. It took some time for him to realize that he was dead again. The cycle was completed once more, and his soul had been cast back to the Astral Sea, waiting for its next body. Sometimes, he would just want to give up. What was the meaning? Endlessly going back to a mortal coil, suffering through life's hardships and painful experiences, only to die again and begin the cycle anew? What was the meaning of it all? Had he truly no choice but to suffer this fate through eternity?

"I... want to give up."

The words left his lips - his metaphorical lips, for he had no body to call his own - effortlessly, and as the drifting soul uttered those thoughts, a huge weight was lifted from it, as if it eased just at the thought of breaking the cycle, of not returning to that damned mortal world. Suddenly, things were looking brighter, and the possibility opened itself; if he did not return to the mortal world, would he be able to take upon his old post, his old position? Would he be able to rejoin the ranks of divine exarchs working directly for the Gods themselves, without need of prayer or fear?

"There are still things to do, things to protect."

"No... No, I want no more of it."

"Will you forsake your duty, Child of the Gods?"

"No, no... It's not my duty anymore, no... I don't want it, I don't want it..."

"It is your duty, Child, and it will always be. The World needs you; the World needs all who can help. There is great danger to the World, Child. Humanity has grown. For the centuries you have slept here, in this sea of nothingness, cities were built, empires rose and fell. That knowledge needs to be captured, recorded. Will you forsake your duty, Child of the Gods?"

"..."

"No."

"Come, I'll show you."

Rebirth of an Angel
When Seeker first opened his eyes, the first thing he did was fall to his knees, and begin to cry. He reached for the ground, trying to feel the earth, but his hands grasped only ash and dust. The very air that he breathed was poisonous, and there was no natural life from what he could sense. For hours, Seeker stood in the destroyed library, the greatest the world had known, once a repository of so much knowledge that it was said even an eladrin couldn’t read all that it had to offer; a place where he had been reborn for millennia. Now, however, it was all lost. And all because of his inactivity, his reluctance in beginning the cycle anew. Without choice, Seeker couldn't mourn for his lost font of knowledge for much longer, or the poisoned land would start to affect him - he was not powerful enough to combat it. With his heart and spirit broken, he left his former "home", now only a wasteland, and retreated into the nearest settlement he could find. For months, he spent his time nurturing his abilities, remembering things lost forgotten. He communed with Ioun, asking - no, begging - for forgiveness, and a second chance was granted to him. The immortal's body was infused with the power of the god of knowledge itself, and he was granted the ability necessary to protect the knowledge of the world. But time... he needed time to master his own abilities. He needed time before he could truly save anything.

[/sblock]

[sblock=stat block]
====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Seeker, level 10
Deva, Wizard
Arcane Implement Mastery: Orb of Imposition
Background: Arcane Mercenary (+2 to History)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 8, Con 12, Dex 10, Int 20, Wis 20, Cha 12.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 8, Con 12, Dex 10, Int 16, Wis 16, Cha 12.


AC: 24 Fort: 19 Reflex: 23 Will: 25
HP: 58 Surges: 7 Surge Value: 15

TRAINED SKILLS
Arcana +17, Nature +15, History +21, Dungeoneering +15, Religion +17

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +5, Bluff +6, Diplomacy +6, Endurance +6, Heal +10, Insight +10, Intimidate +6, Perception +10, Stealth +5, Streetwise +6, Thievery +5, Athletics +4

FEATS
Wizard: Ritual Caster
Level 1: Armor Proficiency (Leather)
Level 2: Initiate of the Faith
Level 4: Implement Expertise (orb)
Level 6: Improved Initiative
Level 8: Arcane Familiar
Level 10: Battle Intuition

POWERS
Wizard at-will 1: Cloud of Daggers
Wizard at-will 1: Phantom Bolt
Wizard encounter 1: Grasping Shadows
Wizard daily 1: Grease
Wizard daily 1 Spellbook: Sleep
Wizard utility 2: Shield
Wizard utility 2 Spellbook: Feather Fall
Wizard encounter 3: Color Spray
Wizard daily 5: Grasp of the Grave
Wizard daily 5 Spellbook: Visions of Avarice
Wizard utility 6: Wizard's Escape
Wizard utility 6 Spellbook: Invisibility
Wizard encounter 7: Tomebound Ooze
Wizard daily 9: Taunting Phantoms
Wizard daily 9 Spellbook: Mordenkainen's Sword
Wizard utility 10: Resistance
Wizard utility 10 Spellbook: Arcane Gate

ITEMS
Spellbook, Orb of Impenetrable Escape +3, Cloak of Distortion +2, Counterstrike Leather Armor +2, Defensive Staff +1, Reading Spectacles (heroic tier), Belt of Vigor (heroic tier), Executioner's Bracers (heroic tier), Resplendent Gloves (heroic tier), Adventurer's Kit. (280 gp of religious incense, 140 gp of Alchemal reagents, 60 gp of rare herbs)
RITUALS
Comprehend Language, Create Campsite, Wizard's Curtain, Speak with Dead, Eye of Alarm
====== Copy to Clipboard and Press the Import Button on the Summary Tab ======
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Sep 23, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I will say, I'm quite surprised by the number of defenders submitter vs strikers. Normally its the other way around.




I was pretty surprised there were no strikers in the first few submissions. Since my LEB character is a controller, and my tabletop PCs have been a leader and a defender, I figured I'd try and slip a striker in.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeah, I've got 2 strikers in LEW and 1 in LEB, a defender in Cov's Epic game, and a leader in tabletop game I'm hopeful to be able to try a controller. I love wizards, they're much, much better with AP, it seems that WOTC got a much better handle on controllers after the PHB was released


----------



## KarinsDad (Sep 23, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Yeah, I've got 2 strikers in LEW and 1 in LEB, a defender in Cov's Epic game, and a leader in tabletop game I'm hopeful to be able to try a controller. I love wizards, they're much, much better with AP, it seems that WOTC got a much better handle on controllers after the PHB was released




Since I DM and don't get to play different types, I decided to give PBP a try. This is my first attempt at it. I too think that AP got a better handle on Wizards, hence, the reason I tried that first.

I noticed that you took Grasp of the Grave. I wasn't sure Insight was allowing Dragon Magazine stuff since he said rulebooks.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm going to withdraw my swordmage and focus on my druid concept:

An elf druid, nominally a Controller, but strongly slanted towards Striker, focusing on melee beast form powers and mobility/scouting. Planned Paragon path is Blood Moon Stalker.

Rikka Pouncequick
Elf, Druid
Primal aspect: Predator
Background: Wild elf (+2 Athletics)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 11 Con 15 Dex 18 Int 8 Wis 20 Cha 10

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 11 Con 14 Dex 15 Int 8 Wis 16 Cha 10

AC: 24 Fort: 19 Ref: 22 Will: 23
HP: 72 Surges: 9 Surge value: 18

TRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics, Athletics, Endurance, Nature, Perception, Stealth

UNTRAINED SKILLS


FEATS
Level 1: Warrior of the wild
Level 2: Implement expertise (totem)
Level 4: Skill training (Acrobatics)
Level 6: Martial alacrity
Level 8: Alertness
Level 10: Acolyte power

POWERS
Druid At-will 1: Chill Wind
Druid At-will 1: Pounce
Druid At-will 1: Savage Rend
Druid Encounter 1: Twisting Vines
Druid Daily 1: Savage Frenzy
Druid Utility 2: Fleet Pursuit
Druid Encounter 3: Tundra wind
Druid Daily 5: Roar of Terror
Druid Utility 6: Black Harbinger
Druid Encounter 7: Feast of Fury
Druid Daily 9: Feral Mauling
Druid Utility 10: Winter Storm (Swapped to gain Undaunted Stride)

Major items:
Totem +3 (level 11)
Deathcut Hide +2 (level 10)
Cloak of Survival +2 (level 9)

Other items:
Prime shot +1 Longbow (L2; 520 gp)
Stag Helm (L5; 1000 gp)
Iron armbands of power (L6; 1800 gp)

Background:  *Spoiler:* 
   The elven folk have been retreating farther and farther from civilization for more years than any human can really remember- some of the tribes have fallen to the level of nigh-feral savages, dwelling in the Whisperwood or in the peaks of the Dragonrange. Rikka's tribe was one such group- they had dwelt peacefully in the high mountains for hundreds of years, with almost no human contact save for occasional explorers or barbarians. When a savage orcish warlord began to gather a fierce horde, the small elven tribe had almost no chance. Rikka, a young elven huntress, managed to escape the orcs that slaughtered her village, and she sought strength and vengeance from the powerful nature spirits that her tribe revered. Those enigmatic powers rewarded her with the fierce gifts of her animal totem, the snow leopard of the highest peaks. Alone, she began to track and harry the growing orcish horde. In time, she would certainly have perished, for the orcs were too numerous and too strong for any single hunter to defeat- but she soon joined forces with an established adventuring company who had a grudge against the shaman who was the real power behind the growing horde. Rikka proved herself to the experienced adventurers, helping take the place of their tracker, who the orcs had slain. Once the shaman was defeated, and the horde dispersed, Rikka followed the party in search of other adventures...


----------



## renau1g (Sep 24, 2009)

Insight said:


> *On Character Creation*
> Characters will be created at 10th level, using the currently available rulebooks from Wizards of the Coast.  Third party material will not be used.  *Options in the Character Builder (and Compendium) are available with the exception of Eberron material and races outside PHB1 and PHB2.*  The "bloodline", "dragonmark", and "heritage" feats are also prohibited.  Characters should be submitted using the Summary function of the Character Builder.  If you do not have access to the Character Builder, create a submission that is as clear and concise as possible.




Emphasis mine - I thought we could use anything in DDI except non-phb races, and the listed feats. 



KarinsDad said:


> Since I DM and don't get to play different types, I decided to give PBP a try. This is my first attempt at it. I too think that AP got a better handle on Wizards, hence, the reason I tried that first.
> 
> I noticed that you took Grasp of the Grave. I wasn't sure Insight was allowing Dragon Magazine stuff since he said rulebooks.




I enjoy the PbP - let's me get a bit more descriptive than in a face to face game. If you're interested I'd also suggest LEW & LEB here on the site. LEB is in my sig.


----------



## KarinsDad (Sep 24, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I enjoy the PbP - let's me get a bit more descriptive than in a face to face game. If you're interested I'd also suggest LEW & LEB here on the site. LEB is in my sig.




I was avoiding those until I got my feet wet.


----------



## Insight (Sep 24, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Emphasis mine - I thought we could use anything in DDI except non-phb races, and the listed feats.




ren is correct.  Everything except what is specifically prohibited is allowed, as long as it's in the Character Builder.


----------



## Nebten (Sep 24, 2009)

*Jil Barra, Drow Rogue*

I am going to go with Jil Barra, drow crossbow-woman. I played her up to level 5 in another game, so I have a good idea of her personality and game mechanics. 

[sblock=Character Sheet]
====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Jil Barra, level 10 (her name means Jade's Shadow in drow)
Drow, Rogue, Unaligned
Rogue Tactics: Artful Dodger
Background: East Rift
FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 11, Con 14, Dex 20, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 18.
STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 11, Con 14, Dex 16, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 14.

AC: 25 Fort: 19 Reflex: 25 Will: 21
HP: 71 Surges: 8 Surge Value: 17
TRAINED SKILLS
Stealth +17, Thievery +15, Bluff +14, Intimidate +16, Acrobatics +15, Streetwise +14
UNTRAINED SKILLS
Arcana +5, Diplomacy +9, Dungeoneering +7, Endurance +7, Heal +5, History +5, Insight +5, Nature +5, Perception +5, Religion +5, Athletics +5
FEATS
Level 1: Distant Advantage
Level 2: Ruthless Hunter
Level 4: Backstabber
Level 6: Weapon Expertise (Crossbow)
Level 8: Drow Fightng Style
Level 10: Two-Fisted Shooter
POWERS
Rogue at-will 1: Deft Strike
Rogue at-will 1: Sly Flourish
Rogue encounter 1: Impact Shot
Rogue daily 1: Easy Target
Rogue utility 2: Fleeting Ghost
Rogue encounter 3: Trickster's Blade
Rogue daily 5: Walking Wounded
Rogue utility 6: Chameleon
Rogue encounter 7: Snap Shot
Rogue daily 9: Rogue's Recovery
Rogue utility 10: Combat Tumbleset
ITEMS
Boots of Spider Climbing (heroic tier), Bedroll, Pouch, Belt (empty), Waterskin, Thieves' Tools, Crossbow Bolts (20), Dagger, Deathstalker Hand Crossbow +2, Cloak of Distortion +2, Magic Drowmesh +3, Bracers of Archery (heroic tier), Duelist's Dagger +1, Bloodstinger Poison (level 8) (5)
95gp[/sblock]

[sblock=Background] It is not that Jil wanted to live with the surface dwellers, but fate wouldn't have it any other way. She doesn't remember much of the Great Breaking, when the ceiling cracked and the sunlight bled through. The wreckage that it left to the Undercity of Xar'gon forced the devistated dark elves to the surface. Jil has long since been removed to the ways and rituals of her people. Like many of her people, she was able to find refuge is a near by gnome outpost of Sealman. While the gnomes were not quick to judge her people like the dwarves or humans, there was still an uneasily feeling over the years. Since that time Jil has left the outpost to make her way in the world. She primarly sold her talents out as a sellsword early in her career. She has a hard time trusting people due to the fact that the population is already distrusting of her ilk. This is why Jil finds comfort in her shadows and striking from a distance. After all, you don't let anybody get close, you can't be hurt. She does take advantage of the popular opinion when it suits her, even though she does not follow traditional drow culture. Some of the guilds that she did freelance work for thought of her background a sign of strength when dealing with their enemies. She let's them think what they want, as long as the end result is achieved. But for now, it is back on the road for her with adventure ahead.

Personality: Like Xenia Onatopp but without the thigh-killing. She might be snide to topsiders, but she may use her woman wiles to her way. Jil is also not above playing up the "drow aspect" of her persona. But _I _am not going to play her like some crude snatch. I am not a fan of being a jerk to party members just because "that is how my character" would be.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Picture]






[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm closing recruiting as of today.  I think we've got all the quality submissions we're going to get.  I know Shayuri is still considering a concept, so that user may still submit a new character, but no one else.

What I need from those of you who have submitted an idea (or more) is to flesh out the details of your character's background.  I do NOT need a novella on your character's backstory; instead, what I am looking for are details that I can use to expand the rather simple default D&D world.  I'll be using YOUR creations to help map it out.  Part of the decision-making process in terms of which characters are selected will be your creativity and input.

A note on using other characters in your backstory.  Obviously, since I said earlier that you've been adventuring together since level 1, parts of your backstory may involve other character submissions.  Do not assume, however, that weaving someone into your backstory automatically means that either of you will be picked.  If Player A has Player B in his backstory and Player A is picked for the game, that doesn't mean Player B is going to be selected.  We will retcon background to make it all work in the end.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 24, 2009)

Was planning to get to the background tonight. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow, so many people went strait to the cloak of distortion that it seems instantly old hat now. I think I will be changing that to an ebony fly just to have something different ;p


----------



## Thanee (Sep 24, 2009)

*laugh*

I was also pondering it, but went for the other choice for exactly that reason, since everyone seemed to be getting it. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## drothgery (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanee said:


> *laugh*
> 
> I was also pondering it, but went for the other choice for exactly that reason, since everyone seemed to be getting it.
> 
> ...




Cloaks of Survival seem to be just as popular, I think. What I thought was odd were the melee types with Cloaks of Distortion. I'd think you'd want a special ability that protects against the melee monster in your face rather than the random archer or spellcaster in the back row if I were building a melee PC.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah being in the back line it is great for me.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 24, 2009)

drothgery said:


> Cloaks of Survival seem to be just as popular, I think. What I thought was odd were the melee types with Cloaks of Distortion. I'd think you'd want a special ability that protects against the melee monster in your face rather than the random archer or spellcaster in the back row if I were building a melee PC.



I think the problem is that a lot of the necks come with a daily power instead of a property.  And, while the characters are just on the cusp of paragon tier, they are still heroic.  There's still the feeling that with one item daily per day, you should really only have one item with a daily power.

So the other necks don't just have to compete against each other, they have to compete against every item with a daily power.  Once you narrow the list to items with just properties, it's a lot easier to see why there's overlap.


----------



## KarinsDad (Sep 24, 2009)

There is quite a bit of duplication.

Part of that is due to the fact that some items are just better and many people want them. Part of it is due to choosing a 9th, 10th, and 11th level item. If you find a 10th level sword you really like, that cuts out all of the 10th level neck items. And, part of it is the Property aspect. Players like Properties quite a bit. Dailies are fine, but they rarely come into play.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 24, 2009)

hafrogman said:


> I think the problem is that a lot of the necks come with a daily power instead of a property.  And, while the characters are just on the cusp of paragon tier, they are still heroic.  There's still the feeling that with one item daily per day, you should really only have one item with a daily power.
> 
> So the other necks don't just have to compete against each other, they have to compete against every item with a daily power.  Once you narrow the list to items with just properties, it's a lot easier to see why there's overlap.




Well, you do get to add another use of a daily power after a milestone, I sure hope the party lasts more than 2 fights before resting 

However, I value properties significantly higher than the daily powers.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 24, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Well, you do get to add another use of a daily power after a milestone, I sure hope the party lasts more than 2 fights before resting



Hmm>  Okay, my understanding of the rules was slightly different, now I have to go back and reread my PHB.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 24, 2009)

drothgery said:


> Cloaks of Survival seem to be just as popular...




Yep, that might be (not that I know what they do or even where they are from), but the Cloak of Distortion was the only one that I noticed, when taking a quick look over some of the sheets. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Sparky (Sep 24, 2009)

So, I combed the backgrounds for names and stuff and came up with this (partial)...

[sblock=Nations]*Tyral*
Tyral, a human kingdom, is the largest political entity in the area. The members of the ruling family, House Kurn, are well-established and somewhat beloved. In the course of decades of war against the Iron Horde, the Kurns paupered themselves and their vassals to hold the kingdom together. The borders fell back. Since the Horde fell apart, the Kurn's have been making a comeback, but their once solid grasp on the reins of power are now shared with various Church and Trading factors. Only the Kurn's relationships the Forge clans has allowed them to hang on.

_Major Cities: _Valen, ??, ??

_Major Exports: _Ore, Metals, ??, ??

_Racial composition:_ 70% human, 10% dwarves, 10% halflings, 10% other

_Notable Geography:_ Bounded on the north by the Northern Sea; the east by the volcanic Dragonrange mountains; the south by the Graymarch mountains; and the west by now-wild moors, marshes, forests and hills, including the Whisperwood.

_Other Notes:_ There is a great temple to Pelor in Valen.

-------

*Ravenshadow Wood*
The Ravenshadow Wood, a fey-touched forest in the northwest, is home to the small eladrin city-state Landrahal. Landrahal appears in Ravenshadow at semi-regular intervals throughout the year. The area is distinguised from other forests in the area by the presence of ebontrees, arborial scions from the Feywild, that give the forest its name.

The eladrin who live on this side of the Feywild are ambassadors, tradesmen and affiliates of the Academy. The Academy's most famed alumni are the Blade Knights.

_Major City: _Landrahal

_Major Exports: _Ebonwood

_Racial composition:_ 90% eladrin, 10% other

_Notable Geography:_ Bounded on the north and west by the Northern Sea; the south by the Darkmoor; the east by Tyral.

-------

*Whisperwood*
The Whisperwood is an elven protectorate. A 'protectorate' in the sense that the elves are xenophobic and trespassers through their lands seldom leave. Very little is known of the elves here, though rumors persist of a great font of power at the heart of the forest Kindom.

_Major Cities: _Unknown

_Major Exports: _None

_Racial composition:_ Unknown

_Notable Geography:_ Bounded on the north by the Darkmoor and the Ravenshadow Wood; the by Tyral; the soth by the Graymarch mountains.

-------

*Dragonrange*
The Dragonrange elves are a nomadic tribe that run the slopes and forests of the northern reaches of the Dragonrange mountains. Less hostile than their Whisperwood brethren, the Dragonrange elves are still largely insular.

_Major Cities: _None

_Major Exports: _Pelts, Weapons

_Racial composition:_ 95% elves, 5% other

_Notable Geography:_ Bounded on the north and east by the Golden Steppes; the west by Tyral; the south by the Graymarch mountains.


*Stonehome*
City-state, temp temp temp.

A somewhat strungout series of dwarven settlements all under the governance of Stonehome. Forge clans live deep beneath the earth while other clans live partly undeground and partly above-ground. And still others rarely venture underground. Humans (mostly from Tyral) and others live in the above-ground portions of the scattered city.

_Major Cities: _Stonehome

_Major Exports: _Ore, Metals, Gems, Forged items, ??

_Racial composition:_ 85% dwarves, 5% humans, 5% other

_Notable Geography:_ Stonehome is located in the Dragonrange mountains to the east of Tyral.

-------

*Xar'gon*
Defunct drow city. Source of the drow diaspora. 

(More to come)[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 25, 2009)

Quick and dirty, compiled from Sparky's post.


----------



## Oni (Sep 25, 2009)

Alright, here's the quick and dirty rundown of the mechanical side of things.  I don't have access to DDI but I cribbed the short form from someone's post.  I'll write the character sheet up like this when I do the full thing.  I'll work on that next if it's important to you to see the numbers all laid out.  If not, I believe you wanted a portrait as well and since I had something pretty specific in mind I'll have to draw it myself and I'll do that next along with fleshing out the background details some more. 

[edit: fixed incorrect defense values]

[sblock=Saben, Character Sheet]
Saben, level 10
Half-Elf, Paladin
Background: Military (add Athletics)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 15, Dex 14, Int 08, Wis 18, Cha 18.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 13, Dex 14, Int 08, Wis 16, Cha 14.


AC: 30 Fort: 20 Reflex: 22 Will: 22
HP: 89 Surges: 12 Surge Value: 22

TRAINED SKILLS
Athletics +10, Diplomacy +16, Endurance +12, Heal +14, Religion +9

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +7, Arcana +4, Bluff +9, Dungeoneering +9, History +4, Insight +11, Intimidate +9, Nature +9, Perception +9, Stealth +7, Streetwise +9, Thievery +7

FEATS
Level 1: Divine Healer
Level 2: Group Defense
Level 4: Implement Expertise (holy symbol)
Level 6: Weapon Expertise (heavy blade)
Level 8: Virtuous Recovery
Level 10: Toughness

POWERS
Dilettante enounter 1: Sacred Flame
Paladin at-will 1: Enfeebling Strike
Paladin at-will 1: Virtuous Strike
Paladin encounter 1: Valorous Smite
Paladin daily 1: Majestic Halo
Paladin utility 2: Call of Challenge
Paladin encounter 3: Hold Fast
Paladin daily 5: Name of Might
Paladin utility 6: Virtue
Paladin encounter 7: Astral Thunder
Paladin daily 9: Ray of Reprisal
Paladin utility 10: Wrath of the Gods

ITEMS
Githyanki Silver Longsword +2, Cloak of the Walking Wounded +2, Summoned Gith Plate Armor +3, Magic holy symbol +2, Heavy Shield of Eyes, Bag of Holding, Standard Adventurer's Kit, Climber's Kit, Everburning Torch, Tent, 560 gp
[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]
*Background*
Saben had searched all his youth for a place in which he truly felt that he belonged.  He had lived among the elves of the Ravenshadow Wood with his mother Lillawyn.  He had traveled through human lands with his father Gareth the trader.  He had sought the camaraderie of blood and hardship as a soldier.  And though he had found friendship and acceptance in all these places he still lacked the sense of belonging that he so desperately craved.  

It was not long after his military contract had ended that Saben found himself listlessly wandering the city streets of Valen.  Without meaning to, his feet brought him before the mighty Temple of the Sun.  With a sudden compulsion he ascended the steps to the area of public worship.  At first he had felt trepidation, but as he entered into that hallowed place it seemed to melt away.  Saben had never been a religious man, but he knelt and soon he was pouring his heart out in prayer.  If there was an answer it came only in the form of an incredible sense of peace and belonging, and the realization that we all walk under the same sun.  

From that point on Saben became a regular and devout attendee of the temple services.  Seeking to understand his experience he studied the teachings of Pelor with great fervor.  The devoted half-elf eventually came to the attention of the priests of the Temple of the Sun, and given his experience as a soldier he was recruited into the temple guard as one of the true faithful.  Saben spent three years training and serving in this capacity, before approaching the High Priest with a request to be released from his temple duties.  He felt compelled to go out into the world and bring the light of Pelor to those in need.  The High Priest, seeing the conviction in Saben's heart, granted the request.  Since that time Saben has had many adventures and fought alongside many valiant men and women, some of whom have become lifelong companions.  Always though he has kept Pelor's mandate in his heart, doing his best to ease the suffering of others and throwing himself into the breach to protect those who need it most.  

*Personality & Appearance*
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 157 lbs
Age: 34

Outside of the slightly exotic touch of being a half-elf Saben is not particularly remarkable in appearance.  Of medium height and thinly built he doesn't seem much the warrior, especially when combined with his somewhat soft and pleasant demeanor.   He typically dresses neatly, but plainly, in long sleeved tunics and britches, the only real adornment being a shining sun symbol that hangs about his neck and when out and about a sky blue cloak.  His straight brown hair is cut to medium length and accompanied by a short beard and drooping mustache that tends to hide his smile.  Behind the beard is a thin face with a sharp aquiline nose and steady blue eyes.  

As the need arises he carries an ornate silver longsword of exotic styling and uncertain orgin, carved with strange sigils.  Also, he has a large round metal shield of a golden hue, it looks quite similar to his holy symbol made large with a golden face at its center of which the eyes seem to be looking at you no matter where you stand.  Perhaps the most unusual piece of equipment is his armour.  If the time comes to fight he can summon it to him, donning it almost instantly.  In stark contrast to the plain mode of dress he would otherwise assume the armour is a baroque seeming suit of full plate, the most memorable feature being the helm, which has a large crest that runs from side to side and a golden faceplate shaped in the image of a handsome impassive face.  

Saben tends to be a pleasant and straight forward man.  He has a tendency to cut to the heart of the matter, and prefers simple solutions.  He is strongly driven to help others, believing it is his duty in life.   His convictions and faith in Pelor are a defining feature of his personality, though it is unlikely you would find him trying to convert others.  Saben prefers to spread the faith through example and action.  He's not given to recklessness, but will throw himself into the breach for someone else.  

*Tidbits*
The Ravenshadow elves have an usually strong relationship with the nearby human settlements.  The regularly meet at trade meets to exchange goods, and it was at one such event that Saben's parents met.  There is a very small but growing faction of elven youths that find this situation unsatisfactory and that have taken a more isolationist stance, their means have become increasingly belligerent.  

Saben's mother, Lillawyn, is known among her people as a healer.  

Saben's father, Gareth, is a traveling merchant.  The Ravenshadow Wood stood at one end of his route, at the other lies the dwarven strongholds tucked far into the mountains, and in between the human kingdom where he plies his trade.  It would be fair to say that Gareth is a bit of a lothario and Saben has a string of half-siblings along the route.  

[/sblock]

[sblock=Saben]*Saben*

"I will help you."

Male Half-Elf Paladin 10
*Experience* 20,500/26,000
*Initiative* +7; *Senses* Passive Insight 21, Passive Perception 19
*HP* 89; *Bloodied* 44; *Healing Surge* 22; *Surges Per Day* 12
*AC* 30; *Fort* 20, *Ref* 22, *Will* 22
*Resist* none
*Speed* 5
*Action Points* 1
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Dilettante*
*Sacred Flame* (standard; encounter) ✦ *Divine, Implement, Radiant*
*Ranged:* 5
*Attack:* +12 vs Refl 
*Hit:* 1d6+6 radiant damage, and one ally Saben can see chooses either to gain 9 temporary hit points or to make a saving throw.

*At Wills*
*Enfeebling Strike* (standard; at-will) ✦ *Divine, Weapon*
*Melee:* Weapon
*Attack:* +15 vs AC 
*Hit:* 1d8+6 damage. If Saben marked the target, it takes a –2 penalty to attack rolls until the end of his next turn.

*Virtuous Strike* (standard; at-will) ✦ *Divine, Radiant, Weapon*
*Melee:* Weapon
*Attack:* +15 vs AC 
*Hit:* 1d8+6 radiant damage, and Saben gains a +2 bonus to saving throws until the start of his next turn.  
*Special:* This power can be used as a melee basic attack.

*Encounters*
*Valorous Smite* (standard; encounter) ✦ *Divine, Weapon*
*Melee:* Weapon
*Attack:* +15 vs AC 
*Hit:* 2d8+6 damage.  Each enemy within 3 squares of Saben is subject to his divine sanction until the end of his next turn.

*Hold Fast* (standard; encounter) ✦ *Divine, Weapon*
*Melee:* Weapon
*Attack:* +15 vs AC 
*Hit:* 2d8+6 damage, and the target is immobilized until the end of Saben's next turn.  
*Special:* Saben can use this power in place of a melee basic attack. 

*Astral Thunder* (standard; encounter) ✦ *Divine, Implement, Thunder*
*Close: Burst 3, Enemies only
Attack: +12 vs Fort 
Hit: 2d8+6 thunder damage.  Until the end of Saben's next turn, the target takes a -4 penalty to attack rolls.

Dailies
Majestic Halo (standard; daily) ✦ Divine, Radiant, Weapon
Melee: Weapon
Attack: +15 vs AC 
Hit: 3d8+6 radiant damage.  
Effect: Until the end of the encounter, any enemy that starts its turn adjacent to Saben is subject to his divine sanction until the end of its turn.

Name of Might (standard; daily) ✦ Divine, Implement, Thunder
Close: Blast 3, Enemies only
Attack: +12 vs Fort 
Hit: 3d8+6 thunder damage, and the target is slowed (save ends).  
Miss: Half damage, and the target is slowed until the end of its next turn.

Ray of Reprisal (immediate interrupt; daily) ✦ Divine, Implement, Radiant
Close: Burst 5
Trigger: An enemy within 5 squares of Saben hits his ally.  
Target: The triggering enemy. 
Attack: +12 vs Fort 
Hit: 3d6+6 radiant damage.  
Miss: Half damage.  
Effect: The ally takes half damage from the triggering enemy's attack.

Utilities
Call of Challenge (minor; encounter) ✦ Divine
Close: Burst 3 
Target: Each enemy in burst.  
Effect: Each target is subject to Saben's divine sanction until the end of his next turn.

Virtue (minor; encounter) ✦ Divine
Effect: Saben spends a healing surge but regains no hit points.  He instead gains 22 temporary hit points.

Wrath of the Gods (minor; daily) ✦ Divine
Close: Burst 1
Target: Saben and each ally in burst.  
Effect: The targets add +4 to damage rolls until the end of the encounter.  

Channel Divinity (May only use 1 per encounter.)
Channel Divinity: Divine Mettle (minor; encounter) ✦ Divine
Close: Burst 10 
Target: One creature in burst.  
Effect: The target makes a saving throw with a +4 bonus.

Channel Divinity: Divine Strength (minor; encounter) ✦ Divine
Effect: Add +0 damage to Saben's next attack on this turn. 

Paladin Powers
Divine Challenge (minor; at-will) ✦ Divine, Radiant
Close: Burst 5 
Target: One creature in burst.  
Effect: Saben marks the target. The target remains marked until Saben uses this power against another target, or if he fails to engage the target (see below). A creature can be subject to only one mark at a time. A new mark supersedes a mark that was already in place.

While a target is marked, it takes a –2 penalty to attack rolls for any attack that doesn’t include Saben as a target. Also, it takes 7 radiant damage the first time it makes an attack that doesn’t include Saben as a target before the start of his next turn. 

On Saben's turn, he must engage the target he challenged or challenge a different target. To engage the target, Saben must either attack it or end his turn adjacent to it. If none of these events occur by the end of Saben's turn, the marked condition ends and Saben can’t use divine challenge on his next turn.

Saben can use divine challenge once per turn.
Special: Even though this ability is called a challenge, it doesn’t rely on the intelligence or language ability of the target. It’s a magical compulsion that affects the creature’s behavior, regardless of the creature’s nature. Saben can’t place a divine challenge on a creature that is already affected by his or another character’s divine challenge.

Lay on Hands (minor; at-will) ✦ Divine, Healing
Melee: Touch
Special: Saben can use this power 3 times per day, but only once per round.  
Target: One creature.  
Effect: Saben spends a healing surge but regain no hit points.  Instead, the target regains hit points as if it had spent a healing surge. Saben must have at least one healing surge remaining to use this power.

Items
Githyanki Silver Longsword +2
Critical: +2d8 psychic damage.
Power (At-Will ✦ Psychic): Free Action.  All damage dealt by this weapon is psychic damage. Another free action returns the damage to normal.
Power (Daily ✦ Teleporation): Free Action. Use this power when Saben hits with this weapon. The target is banished to a demiplane (save ends). It disappears from sight, cannot take actions, and cannot be targeted. On a save, the target reappears in the space it last occupied. If that space is occupied, the target returns to the nearest unoccupied space of its choosing.

Magic Holy Symbol +2
Critical: +2d6 damage.

Summoned Gith Plate Armor +3
Power (At-Will): Minor Action. Saben can banish this armor to a secure extradimensional location. At any point in the future, unless he is wearing armor, he can use another minor action to recall the armor. The armor appears on Saben as though he had donned it normally.

Cloak of the Walking Wounded +2
Property: If Saben uses his second wind while bloodied, he can expend two healing surges instead of one (gaining hit points from both).

Heavy Shield of Eyes
Property: Saben gains a +2 item bonus to his AC against opportunity attacks. 
Power (Daily): Minor Action. Saben does not grant combat advantage when flanked by an enemy until the end of his next turn.

Bag of Holding
Property: This bag can hold up to 200 pounds in weight or 20 cubic  feet in volume, but it always weighs only 1 pound. Drawing an item from a bag of holding is a minor action.

Healer's Lore
When Saben grants healing with one of his cleric powers that has the healing keyword, add +4 to the hit points the recipient regains. (Saben does not currently have any cleric healing powers, listed for completeness.)

Group Defense
Allies gain a +1 bonus to all defenses against creatures marked by Saben.

Virtuous Recovery
Whenever Saben spends a healing surge, he gains 4 resistance to all damage until the start of his next turn.  

-----------------------------------------------------------------
Alignment Good; Languages Common, Elven, Dwarven
Str 10 (+0)[+5] Dex 14 (+2)[+7] Wis 18 (+4)[+9]
Con 15 (+2)[+7] Int 8 (-1)[+4] Cha 18 (+4)[+9]
Acrobatics +7(+3), Arcana +4, Athletics +10(+6)*, Bluff +9, Diplomacy +16*, Dungeoneering +9, Endurance +12(+8)*, Heal +14*, History +4, Insight +11, Intimidate +9, Nature +9, Perception +9, Religion +9*, Stealth +7(+3), Streetwise +9, Thievery +7(+3)
* Trained Skill
Background: Military (add Athletics to skills available list)
Feats: Divine Healer, Group Defense, Implement Expertise (Holy Symbol), Weapon Expertise (Heavy Blade), Virtuous Recovery, Toughness
Gear 560gp, Githyanki Silver Longsword +2, Magic holy symbol +2, Summoned Gith Plate Armor +3, Cloak of the Walking Wounded +2, Heavy Shield of Eyes, Bag of Holding, Bedroll, Fling & Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations x10, Hempen Rope (50'), Sunrod x2, Waterskin, Grappling Hook, Hammer, Pitons x10, Everburning Torch, Tent

[/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]Saben- Male Half-Elf Paladin 10
Initiative: +7, Passive Perception: 19, Passive Insight: 21
AC:30, Fort:20, Reflex:22, Will:22 -- Speed:5
Resist:none
HP:89/89, Bloodied:44, Surge Value:22, Surges left:12/12
Action Points: 1
Powers -
Enfeebling Strike
Virtuous Strike
Divine Challenge
Githyanki Silver Longsword
Summoned Gith Plate Armor
Valorous Smite
Hold Fast
Astral Thunder
Sacred Flame
Call of Challenge
Virtue
Second Wind
Majestic Halo
Name of Might
Ray of Reprisal
Wrath of the Gods
Lay on Hands
Lay on Hands
Lay on Hands
Githyanki Silver Longsword
Heavy Shield of Eyes

Conditions:

Full character sheet[/sblock]*


----------



## Insight (Sep 25, 2009)

All that matters right now are: a) the basics of your character submission, b) a completed character sheet a la Character Builder, c) some semblance of a backstory.  If you have multiple submissions, d) narrow it down to one by tomorrow.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, heh, whoops. Didn't mean to get ahead there, Insight. Disregard.


----------



## Insight (Sep 26, 2009)

Sparky said:


> Oh, heh, whoops. Didn't mean to get ahead there, Insight. Disregard.




Oh, no.  Sparky, I like what you did.  Please, don't take my comment above the wrong way.  What I don't want to have people doing is interweaving their own backstories together in an attempt to get people they like into the game.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 26, 2009)

So I was thinking about drow earlier today and their place in this world. Are we assuming the underground dwelling kind? Personally I prefer them living above ground, perhaps in this case in Whisperwood, the elves do what they can to keep the dark cousins at bay and hemmed in the center of the wood, and keep others from finding out about them?

Perhaps their origin relates to either a tale of greed or avarice of the magical chasing high elves and they were corrupted casting a powerful ritual, or activating an artifact?


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 26, 2009)

I put two vignettes in my history which expands my back-story, and expands the world a little, giving the party some adventuring background.

I may go back and realign some of the place names with the excellent work hafrogman and Sparky did.


----------



## Insight (Sep 26, 2009)

Submissions are closed and everyone who had multiple submissions has narrowed it down to one.  Here is what we have:

- *Controller - 1 of These*

-- renau1g: Seeker, Deva Wizard/Cleric MC
-- pathfinderq1: Rikka Pouncequick, Elf Druid
-- KarinsDad: Sariel Elmbrer, Eladrin Wizard

- *Leader - 1 of These*

-- Thanee: Dawn, Elf Cleric
-- Walking Dad: Baern Winterchosen, Dwarf Shaman
-- hafrogman: Brant Sorrenson, Human Hybrid Fighter|Warlord (possible as Leader)

- *Defender & Strikers - Up to 4 of These*

-- Oni: Saben, Half-Elf Paladin 
-- Kobold Stew: Tok William, Half-Orc Fighter
-- garyh: Jharen Stonepeak, Goliath Warden
-- Shaggy Spellsword: Gregor Stonehelm, Dwarf Fighter
-- hafrogman: Brant Sorrenson, Human Hybrid Fighter|Warlord (possible as Defender)
-- drothgery: Corrin, Halfling Sorcerer
-- Vertexx69: Cole Cinder, Dwarf Warlock
-- Nebten: Jil Barra, Drow Rogue
-- Sparky: Amos Wolfbrother, Half-Orc Ranger


----------



## Insight (Sep 26, 2009)

Some of you are in competition with just a few other players, while most of you are in a big group (the defenders and strikers).  What I recommend to everyone to do between now and Sunday evening is differentiate your submission, especially if you are in a tight group.  My decision making process is going to be based primarily on what you contribute, but also on party composition.  

I think, because of the quality of submissions thus far, I am likely going with 6 characters.  That's going to mess with the adventure design, but I can always add creatures and monkey with other encounters to still make it challenging.

I am also going to retain 2 alts in case someone drops.  If you do *NOT* wish to be considered for an alt, please PM me sometime before Monday.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 26, 2009)

A bit of crunch meets a bit of fluff. Let's look back at the 'everyone and their dog takes cloak of disruptions/survival' discussion and embrace that. Say that we all recieved these cloaks as a gift from some grateful King or atonishingly wealthy tailor and all take one or the other as our neck slot item. 

Then we can figure out what authority granted them to us (or if we discovered them as part of some strange cache of magic textiles). 

---

As far as what makes Amos stand out a little mechanical and a little fluffy.

He can take the form of a wolf as an at-will action and, with Olcan (his beast companion) be one HELL of a scouting unit for the party. That's one of those 'combat powers' that is WAY useful outside of combat - or at least interesting. Those are fun. You know, like Cantrips.

I took a few powers that help Amos help others in the party. I could probably focus on his Perception skill and get some Items to better help him scout, but bewteen he and Olcan, he considers himself the party's eyes and ears - at least, in the wilds.

-----

I want to keep my ability scores the way they are, but I'm open to discussions about different Powers that would better suit the group. 

-----

In Brief: Melee Striker (unique) who can bolt around the field of battle, provide his own combat advantage (or can help others get theirs), and who is wolfishly loyal to his Pack - the Party.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 26, 2009)

Sparky said:


> A bit of crunch meets a bit of fluff. Let's look back at the 'everyone and their dog takes cloak of disruptions/survival' discussion and embrace that. Say that we all recieved these cloaks as a gift from some grateful King or atonishingly wealthy tailor and all take one or the other as our neck slot item. .





Perhaps not even necesarily wealthy, but rather a particularly skilled crafter, one who we had done a deed for in the past and once we recovered a large source of residium he/she used it for us to create the magical items?

Other option would tie it in with the working for a king/lord/church/other group, they gave us the cloaks as our badges for the group, blazoned with the symbol denoting us as royally (or whatever) appointed.


----------



## Insight (Sep 26, 2009)

I wouldn't mind at all if you guys came up with a single benefactor who gave you all similar items (the cloaks, for example).  It would fit in with something that happens later.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 26, 2009)

A nice benefit of the wizard is the rituals, I selected a few that I thought might help the group (i.e. creating a campsite, comprehend language, speak with the dead, and eye of alarm. 

I've got a few useful buffs spells (REsistance & invisibilty) and Arcane Gate.

As for PP's it depends on the group selection and what we need, but Divine Oracle can add some more leader-y bonuses, or Spellstorm Mage if we need more damage, or Academy Master, from Seeker completing part of his objective, rebuilding the lost repository of knowledge.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 26, 2009)

Insight said:


> I wouldn't mind at all if you guys came up with a single benefactor who gave you all similar items (the cloaks, for example).  It would fit in with something that happens later.




Perhaps House Kurn would fit in well, they might be willing to drain a good portion of the royal coffers for powerful aid in helping them maintain their hold on the realm of humans.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 26, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Perhaps House Kurn would fit in well, they might be willing to drain a good portion of the royal coffers for powerful aid in helping them maintain their hold on the realm of humans.




Perhaps Clan Seaward as well (Corrin's extended family; I've done some revision of Corrin's background -- and a slice of the history of the halflings of the area -- back in the original post of my proposal on page 1). I hope our mapmaker (or Insight) doesn't care that I kind of decreed our 'home' continent to be in the southern hemisphere by fiat, and declared the 'North Sea' to be something of a misnomer (being north of the continent we live on, but actually somewhat equatorial).


----------



## KarinsDad (Sep 26, 2009)

renau1g said:


> A nice benefit of the wizard is the rituals, I selected a few that I thought might help the group (i.e. creating a campsite, comprehend language, speak with the dead, and eye of alarm.




I held off on doing this since I figured party composition would strongly influence what a group would want as it went through the levels. I also think that I might want to adjust some of my items/powers slightly based on party composition (and also on whatever group campaign background eventually coalesces).

For example, if Brant becomes Leader, then healing might be more limited which would mean that I would want some ways to do healing. On the other hand, if Brant becomes a Defender, than we have 1.5 healers and healing becomes less of an issue. The other issue with healing is that jumping it from 5 PCs to 6 PCs means less healing per PC.

Personally, my vote would be to add Brant in as the 6th Defender for this reason alone. Course, the fact that he called the rest of us "motley" requires a lot (definitely, a lot) of good natured ribbing in return. And, at the most appropriate of times.


----------



## KarinsDad (Sep 26, 2009)

Since I have never done a PBP, I have a question.

Do people typically:

a) use WotC drawn images for their PCs, or
b) personally drawn images for their PCs, or
c) not worry about images?

Not quite sure about WotC copyright. I suspect that people do not just use randomly grabbed images from the Internet.


----------



## KarinsDad (Sep 26, 2009)

I intentionally kept the identities of the other PCs vague.

[sblock=chapter one]
Sariel's first impression of Valen was that it was dirty. Her second impression was that it smelled. She would eventually overcome these types of priggish attitudes, but she was used to the depths of the Ravenshadow where everything smelled fresh and alive. Keeping Voron hidden, who knew what humans might try to do to a spirit, Sariel took a look around. Unfortunately, without a precise goal in mind, she wandered for several hours before finding herself standing alone in the middle of the street, wondering what she would do. She had no money, just her spellbooks and the clothes on her back. And after a few years in the forest, those were a bit tattered and worn as well. She wanted to get a message back to her family, but had no idea how to do that without money. She decided that she needed a job.

Easier said than done.  Yes, she could protect herself with a few spells. But unless she could hire on as a caravan guard or something, she just did not have skills that most humans would have need of. She sat down on some steps to try to figure it out.

And just like at other times in her life, the answer came out of the blue. Literally.

A horseman came barreling down the street at a gallop. And on his tail was a flying creature. A Blue Dragon!

Mother of All!

What was a blue dragon doing in the middle of a town?

Sariel didn't have time to ponder that question. Without even thinking that she would be attracting the attention of such a deadly creature, she cast *Horrid Whispers* at it, knocked it to the ground, and hoped for the best. Fortunately, she was not alone. The horseman leapt off the horse with a skill to rival some of the best lancers of the Whisperwood and charged with a large axe towards the dragon. What could a mere axe do against such a deadly beast? Sariel was positive that the man would be dead in seconds.

But again, they were not alone. A few local guardsmen came rushing down the street, only to disappear in a blast of lightning. That gave the horseman a few precious seconds to get in a massive blow with his axe. The dragon did not look pleased. As it spun around to confront the man, more people arrived. Daggers and arrows came flying through the air, many of them bouncing off the thick scales of the beast. A few mystical looking bolts also struck the dragon, but Sariel did not have time to ponder their type or origin. She had to do something fast. She called Voron to her side and sent it in to confront the Dragon. It could not harm the Dragon, but then again, the Dragon could not harm it either. At best, it could only send Voron temporarily back to the spirit world. If the Dragon attacks Voron, that might buy the horseman some more time.

Think, think. Sariel was not used to such pressure situations. She was used to spending idyllic days in the woods. Sure, a few predators would sometimes have to be driven off, but nothing like the fast moving monstrosity here.

*Icy Terrain* Sariel got lucky. Again she knocked the beast down. She quickly dismissed the frozen ground around the beast so that the approaching attackers could more quickly reach it. There were several of them now. Strangely clad warriors with flashing weapons and shouted curses. Was that a Dwarf she saw?

Evidently, the Dragon did not like the indignity of twice being thrown to the ground. With an almost contemptuous ease, the Dragon ignored the warriors around it and lunged towards Sariel, determined to finish her off. Voron managed to swipe at the Dragon, but the Dragon seemed not to notice.

Pain like she had never felt before laced through her body. I am going to die she thought calmly. She had never really thought about dying before, even on the night of her kidnapping. But, she knew that Avandra was about to take her. Or, at least she thought. Through a hazy vision, she noticed something odd. As she stumbled away, she saw the horseman grappling with the Dragon, protecting her with his own body. How noble she thought. He could have fled, but he gave his life for me. Not that she was going to get away. The Dragon was too fast and would surely come at her again once the horseman fell.

*Phantom Bolt* It merely bounced off the Dragon’s scales. But, she had nothing else. *Phantom Bolt* She hit the Dragon's eye, forcing it back a pace and it let out a loud roar and lightning again stuck those around it. Some of these brave men fell, never to rise again. But, the Dragon was sorely wounded now. More guardsmen had shown up and were shooting crossbows at it from a safer distance. Many of the remaining warriors around it were also badly wounded, but they had the advantages of numbers. The Dragon wasn't stupid. It knew that the man on the horse would one day be outside the protection of the town. It could wait. It could even wait years. In a flap of wings, the Dragon fled.

Sariel couldn't believe it. She was alive. She had never thought about it before, but even the pleasure of air rushing into her lungs felt invigorating as she gasped for breath.

"Thanks for the assist." said the horseman. "You look a bit worse for wear. Can I buy you a drink?"

"Well, you don't look so good yourself. But, I am a little thirsty." Sariel said with a wince and a smile.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 26, 2009)

KarinsDad said:


> Since I have never done a PBP, I have a question.
> 
> Do people typically:
> 
> ...




My feeling (and I am not a lawyer) is that you can use whatever you want on a public forum.  None of us are getting paid for or are paying for any of this (save for those hosting EN World) and use of any image, if it can be found for free on the Internet, would constitute fair use.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 26, 2009)

I grab mine from deviant art a lot of times and try to give the authors credit, but sometimes i just go to google images and type in what I'm looking for (like the deva wizard image I got).


----------



## KarinsDad (Sep 26, 2009)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 26, 2009)

In my 2nd Vignette, I provided a possible patron whom we have very recently served when we broke an Orcish invasion threatening human civilization from the south.  

Gregor's virtues are as follows: 

1.  Dwarf vs. Giant is an iconic pairing.  Hooking Gregor on a mission that will bring him against giants will be easy.

2.  Built in NPCs: The hooded, stocky warlock could be an adversary on any number of levels (big-bad, lieutenant, etc.).  Gregor's long-lost father could very well be out there somewhere too.

3.  Solid, tough defender good at picking up marks on lots of enemies.  This is a plus in a larger (6 person) party.  My striker multi-class will give me a couple good bursts of damage as well, though the powers I currently have from warlock make me more controller secondary that striker.

Plus, once the party is picked, I love weaving back-stories together.  I've tried to introduce a couple of episodes of our 10-level career together that will blend in seamlessly with other people's stories.


----------



## Oni (Sep 26, 2009)

I think I've finally got all the mechanical stuff fully written up, let me know if anything isn't clear or if you would like anything done differently.  

[edit: I guess I'll make this the post where I collect everything together, still adding things here and there.]
[edit2: Added the portrait, it's kind of a quicky and I haven't had a chance to colour it yet.]

[sblock=Portrait]







[/sblock]
[sblock=Saben]*Saben*

"I will help you."

Male Half-Elf Paladin 10
*Experience* 20,500/26,000
*Initiative* +7; *Senses* Passive Insight 21, Passive Perception 19
*HP* 89; *Bloodied* 44; *Healing Surge* 22; *Surges Per Day* 12
*AC* 30; *Fort* 20, *Ref* 22, *Will* 22
*Resist* none
*Speed* 5
*Action Points* 1
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Dilettante*
*Sacred Flame* (standard; encounter) ✦ *Divine, Implement, Radiant*
*Ranged:* 5
*Attack:* +12 vs Refl 
*Hit:* 1d6+6 radiant damage, and one ally Saben can see chooses either to gain 9 temporary hit points or to make a saving throw.

*At Wills*
*Enfeebling Strike* (standard; at-will) ✦ *Divine, Weapon*
*Melee:* Weapon
*Attack:* +15 vs AC 
*Hit:* 1d8+6 damage. If Saben marked the target, it takes a –2 penalty to attack rolls until the end of his next turn.

*Virtuous Strike* (standard; at-will) ✦ *Divine, Radiant, Weapon*
*Melee:* Weapon
*Attack:* +15 vs AC 
*Hit:* 1d8+6 radiant damage, and Saben gains a +2 bonus to saving throws until the start of his next turn.  
*Special:* This power can be used as a melee basic attack.

*Encounters*
*Valorous Smite* (standard; encounter) ✦ *Divine, Weapon*
*Melee:* Weapon
*Attack:* +15 vs AC 
*Hit:* 2d8+6 damage.  Each enemy within 3 squares of Saben is subject to his divine sanction until the end of his next turn.

*Hold Fast* (standard; encounter) ✦ *Divine, Weapon*
*Melee:* Weapon
*Attack:* +15 vs AC 
*Hit:* 2d8+6 damage, and the target is immobilized until the end of Saben's next turn.  
*Special:* Saben can use this power in place of a melee basic attack. 

*Astral Thunder* (standard; encounter) ✦ *Divine, Implement, Thunder*
*Close:* Burst 3, Enemies only
*Attack:* +12 vs Fort 
*Hit:* 2d8+6 thunder damage.  Until the end of Saben's next turn, the target takes a -4 penalty to attack rolls.

*Dailies*
*Majestic Halo* (standard; daily) ✦ *Divine, Radiant, Weapon*
*Melee:* Weapon
*Attack:* +15 vs AC 
*Hit:* 3d8+6 radiant damage.  
*Effect:* Until the end of the encounter, any enemy that starts its turn adjacent to Saben is subject to his divine sanction until the end of its turn.

*Name of Might* (standard; daily) ✦ *Divine, Implement, Thunder*
*Close:* Blast 3, Enemies only
*Attack:* +12 vs Fort 
*Hit:* 3d8+6 thunder damage, and the target is slowed (save ends).  
*Miss:* Half damage, and the target is slowed until the end of its next turn.

*Ray of Reprisal* (immediate interrupt; daily) ✦ *Divine, Implement, Radiant*
*Close:* Burst 5
*Trigger:* An enemy within 5 squares of Saben hits his ally.  
*Target:* The triggering enemy. 
*Attack:* +12 vs Fort 
*Hit:* 3d6+6 radiant damage.  
*Miss:* Half damage.  
*Effect:* The ally takes half damage from the triggering enemy's attack.

*Utilities*
*Call of Challenge* (minor; encounter) ✦ *Divine*
*Close:* Burst 3 
*Target:* Each enemy in burst.  
*Effect:* Each target is subject to Saben's divine sanction until the end of his next turn.

*Virtue* (minor; encounter) ✦ *Divine*
*Effect:* Saben spends a healing surge but regains no hit points.  He instead gains 22 temporary hit points.

*Wrath of the Gods* (minor; daily) ✦ *Divine*
*Close:* Burst 1
*Target:* Saben and each ally in burst.  
*Effect:* The targets add +4 to damage rolls until the end of the encounter.  

*Channel Divinity* (May only use 1 per encounter.)
*Channel Divinity: Divine Mettle* (minor; encounter) ✦ *Divine*
*Close:* Burst 10 
*Target:* One creature in burst.  
*Effect:* The target makes a saving throw with a +4 bonus.

*Channel Divinity: Divine Strength* (minor; encounter) ✦ *Divine*
*Effect:* Add +0 damage to Saben's next attack on this turn. 

*Paladin Powers*
*Divine Challenge* (minor; at-will) ✦ *Divine, Radiant*
*Close:* Burst 5 
*Target:* One creature in burst.  
*Effect:* Saben marks the target. The target remains marked until Saben uses this power against another target, or if he fails to engage the target (see below). A creature can be subject to only one mark at a time. A new mark supersedes a mark that was already in place.

While a target is marked, it takes a –2 penalty to attack rolls for any attack that doesn’t include Saben as a target. Also, it takes 7 radiant damage the first time it makes an attack that doesn’t include Saben as a target before the start of his next turn. 

On Saben's turn, he must engage the target he challenged or challenge a different target. To engage the target, Saben must either attack it or end his turn adjacent to it. If none of these events occur by the end of Saben's turn, the marked condition ends and Saben can’t use divine challenge on his next turn.

Saben can use divine challenge once per turn.
*Special:* Even though this ability is called a challenge, it doesn’t rely on the intelligence or language ability of the target. It’s a magical compulsion that affects the creature’s behavior, regardless of the creature’s nature. Saben can’t place a divine challenge on a creature that is already affected by his or another character’s divine challenge.

*Lay on Hands* (minor; at-will) ✦ *Divine, Healing*
*Melee:* Touch
*Special:* Saben can use this power 3 times per day, but only once per round.  
*Target:* One creature.  
*Effect:* Saben spends a healing surge but regain no hit points.  Instead, the target regains hit points as if it had spent a healing surge. Saben must have at least one healing surge remaining to use this power.

*Items*
*Githyanki Silver Longsword +2*
*Critical:* +2d8 psychic damage.
*Power (At-Will ✦ Psychic):* Free Action.  All damage dealt by this weapon is psychic damage. Another free action returns the damage to normal.
*Power (Daily ✦ Teleporation):* Free Action. Use this power when Saben hits with this weapon. The target is banished to a demiplane (save ends). It disappears from sight, cannot take actions, and cannot be targeted. On a save, the target reappears in the space it last occupied. If that space is occupied, the target returns to the nearest unoccupied space of its choosing.

*Magic Holy Symbol +2*
*Critical:* +2d6 damage.

*Summoned Gith Plate Armor +3*
*Power (At-Will):* Minor Action. Saben can banish this armor to a secure extradimensional location. At any point in the future, unless he is wearing armor, he can use another minor action to recall the armor. The armor appears on Saben as though he had donned it normally.

*Cloak of the Walking Wounded +2*
*Property:* If Saben uses his second wind while bloodied, he can expend two healing surges instead of one (gaining hit points from both).

*Heavy Shield of Eyes*
*Property:* Saben gains a +2 item bonus to his AC against opportunity attacks. 
*Power (Daily):* Minor Action. Saben does not grant combat advantage when flanked by an enemy until the end of his next turn.

*Bag of Holding*
*Property:* This bag can hold up to 200 pounds in weight or 20 cubic  feet in volume, but it always weighs only 1 pound. Drawing an item from a bag of holding is a minor action.

*Healer's Lore*
When Saben grants healing with one of his cleric powers that has the healing keyword, add +4 to the hit points the recipient regains. (Saben does not currently have any cleric healing powers, listed for completeness.)

*Group Defense*
Allies gain a +1 bonus to all defenses against creatures marked by Saben.

*Virtuous Recovery*
Whenever Saben spends a healing surge, he gains 4 resistance to all damage until the start of his next turn.  

-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Alignment* Good; *Languages* Common, Elven, Dwarven
*Str* 10 (+0)[+5] *Dex* 14 (+2)[+7] *Wis* 18 (+4)[+9]
*Con* 15 (+2)[+7] *Int* 8 (-1)[+4] *Cha* 18 (+4)[+9]
*Acrobatics* +7(+3), *Arcana* +4, *Athletics* +10(+6)*, *Bluff* +9, *Diplomacy* +16*, *Dungeoneering* +9, *Endurance* +12(+8)*, *Heal* +14*, *History* +4, *Insight* +11, *Intimidate* +9, *Nature* +9, *Perception* +9, *Religion* +9*, *Stealth* +7(+3), *Streetwise* +9, *Thievery* +7(+3)
* Trained Skill
*Background:* Military (add Athletics to skills available list)
*Feats:* Divine Healer, Group Defense, Implement Expertise (Holy Symbol), Weapon Expertise (Heavy Blade), Virtuous Recovery, Toughness
*Gear* 560gp, Githyanki Silver Longsword +2, Magic holy symbol +2, Summoned Gith Plate Armor +3, Cloak of the Walking Wounded +2, Heavy Shield of Eyes, Bag of Holding, Dagger, Bedroll, Fling & Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations x10, Hempen Rope (50'), Sunrod x2, Waterskin, Grappling Hook, Hammer, Pitons x10, Everburning Torch, Tent

[/sblock]
[sblock=ministats]*Saben*- Male Half-Elf Paladin 10
Initiative: +7, Passive Perception: 19, Passive Insight: 21
AC:30, Fort:20, Reflex:22, Will:22 -- Speed:5
Resist:none
HP:89/89, Bloodied:44, Surge Value:22, Surges left:12/12
Action Points: 1
Powers -
Enfeebling Strike
Virtuous Strike
Divine Challenge
Githyanki Silver Longsword
Summoned Gith Plate Armor
Valorous Smite
Hold Fast
Astral Thunder
Sacred Flame
Call of Challenge
Virtue
Second Wind
Majestic Halo
Name of Might
Ray of Reprisal
Wrath of the Gods
Lay on Hands
Lay on Hands
Lay on Hands
Githyanki Silver Longsword
Heavy Shield of Eyes

Conditions:

Full character sheet[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]
*Background*
Saben had searched all his youth for a place in which he truly felt that he belonged.  He had lived among the elves of the Ravenshadow Wood with his mother Lillawyn.  He had traveled through human lands with his father Gareth the trader.  He had sought the camaraderie of blood and hardship as a soldier.  And though he had found friendship and acceptance in all these places he still lacked the sense of belonging that he so desperately craved.  

It was not long after his military contract had ended that Saben found himself listlessly wandering the city streets of Valen.  Without meaning to, his feet brought him before the mighty Temple of the Sun.  With a sudden compulsion he ascended the steps to the area of public worship.  At first he had felt trepidation, but as he entered into that hallowed place it seemed to melt away.  Saben had never been a religious man, but he knelt and soon he was pouring his heart out in prayer.  If there was an answer it came only in the form of an incredible sense of peace and belonging, and the realization that we all walk under the same sun.  

From that point on Saben became a regular and devout attendee of the temple services.  Seeking to understand his experience he studied the teachings of Pelor with great fervor.  The devoted half-elf eventually came to the attention of the priests of the Temple of the Sun, and given his experience as a soldier he was recruited into the temple guard as one of the true faithful.  Saben spent three years training and serving in this capacity, before approaching the High Priest with a request to be released from his temple duties.  He felt compelled to go out into the world and bring the light of Pelor to those in need.  The High Priest, seeing the conviction in Saben's heart, granted the request.  Since that time Saben has had many adventures and fought alongside many valiant men and women, some of whom have become lifelong companions.  Always though he has kept Pelor's mandate in his heart, doing his best to ease the suffering of others and throwing himself into the breach to protect those who need it most.  

*Personality & Appearance*
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 157 lbs
Age: 34

Outside of the slightly exotic touch of being a half-elf Saben is not particularly remarkable in appearance.  Of medium height and thinly built he doesn't seem much the warrior, especially when combined with his somewhat soft and pleasant demeanor.   He typically dresses neatly, but plainly, in long sleeved tunics and britches, the only real adornment being a shining sun symbol that hangs about his neck and when out and about a sky blue cloak.  His straight brown hair is cut to medium length and accompanied by a short beard and drooping mustache that tends to hide his smile.  Behind the beard is a thin face with a sharp aquiline nose and steady blue eyes.  

As the need arises he carries an ornate silver longsword of exotic styling and uncertain orgin, carved with strange sigils.  Also, he has a large round metal shield of a golden hue, it looks quite similar to his holy symbol made large with a golden face at its center of which the eyes seem to be looking at you no matter where you stand.  Perhaps the most unusual piece of equipment is his armour.  If the time comes to fight he can summon it to him, donning it almost instantly.  In stark contrast to the plain mode of dress he would otherwise assume the armour is a baroque seeming suit of full plate, the most memorable feature being the helm, which has a large crest that runs from side to side and a golden faceplate shaped in the image of a handsome impassive face.  

Saben tends to be a pleasant and straight forward man.  He has a tendency to cut to the heart of the matter, and prefers simple solutions.  He is strongly driven to help others, believing it is his duty in life.   His convictions and faith in Pelor are a defining feature of his personality, though it is unlikely you would find him trying to convert others.  Saben prefers to spread the faith through example and action.  He's not given to recklessness, but will throw himself into the breach for someone else.  

*Tidbits*
The Ravenshadow elves have an usually strong relationship with the nearby human settlements.  The regularly meet at trade meets to exchange goods, and it was at one such event that Saben's parents met.  There is a very small but growing faction of elven youths that find this situation unsatisfactory and that have taken a more isolationist stance, their means have become increasingly belligerent.  

Saben's mother, Lillawyn, is known among her people as a healer.  

Saben's father, Gareth, is a traveling merchant.  The Ravenshadow Wood stood at one end of his route, at the other lies the dwarven strongholds tucked far into the mountains, and in between the human kingdom where he plies his trade.  It would be fair to say that Gareth is a bit of a lothario and Saben has a string of half-siblings along the route.  

The Temple of the Sun is one of the largest and grandest temples in the kingdom.  It wields considerable political clout and vast amounts of wealth.  Unfortunately this had lead to some corruption in the upper ranks of the clergy.  

The High Priest is a seemingly doddering old man named Azen the VII, a commonly taken name by the faith's high priests.   He cares little for pomp and circumstance, and has a tendency to infuriate the high ranking priests that run much of the Temple's business.

The Temple Guard, is more than a simple group of watchman, a small but highly trained military force it serves has body guards for any priests that might require them as well as performing missions on behalf of the church.  There is a fair amount of secrecy involved, and leaving is not necessarily a small thing.  

His sword and armour are a matching set, found in the horded treasures of one the groups most recent foes (vague to avoid stepping on anyone toes).  Saben is somewhat embarrassed by the garishness of the sword since he can't tuck it away where the heck the armour goes when he doesn't need it.  He had the helm of the suit altered by a master dwarven smith to evocative of Pelor on the field of battle.  

His shield is a relic lent to him by the Temple of the Sun to aid in his work on behalf of Pelor.  

[/sblock]


----------



## garyh (Sep 28, 2009)

Added Jharen Stonepeak's background.

[sblock=Character Sheet]
====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Jharen Stonepeak, level 10
Goliath, Warden
Guardian Might: Earthstrength
Background: Geography - Mountains (+2 to Dungeoneering)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 20, Con 20, Dex 12, Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 10.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 16, Con 16, Dex 12, Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 10.


AC: 28 Fort: 24 Reflex: 20 Will: 20
HP: 100 Surges: 14 Surge Value: 26

TRAINED SKILLS
Nature +13, Perception +11, Athletics +14, Dungeoneering +13, Heal +11

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +3, Arcana +4, Bluff +5, Diplomacy +5, Endurance +9, History +4, Insight +6, Intimidate +5, Religion +4, Stealth +3, Streetwise +5, Thievery +3

FEATS
Level 1: Weapon Proficiency (Waraxe)
Level 2: Weapon Expertise (Axe)
Level 4: Warrior of the Wild
Level 6: Markings of the Blessed
Level 8: Weapon Focus (Axe)
Level 10: Revitalizing Font of Life

POWERS
Warden at-will 1: Thorn Strike
Warden at-will 1: Strength of Stone
Warden encounter 1: Thunder Ram Assault
Warden daily 1: Form of the Relentless Panther
Warden utility 2: Eyes of the Hawk
Warden encounter 3: Earthgrasp Strike
Warden daily 5: Storm Strike
Warden utility 6: Bear's Endurance
Warden encounter 7: Mountain Hammer
Warden daily 9: Form of the Stone Sentinel
Warden utility 10: Earthstride

ITEMS
Summoned Earthhide Armor +3, Cloak of Survival +2, Lifedrinker Waraxe +2, Iron Armbands of Power (heroic tier), Heavy Shield, Boots of Free Movement (heroic tier), Belt of Vigor (heroic tier), Adventurer's Kit, Climber's Kit, Handaxe (5)
====== Copy to Clipboard and Press the Import Button on the Summary Tab ======
[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
Jharen Stonepeak left his tribe in the Stormcrag Mountains after his Kho'valtorak (coming of age trial).  During the traditional month wandering in the mountains alone and with no provisions but what he could find, he had a vision from the primal spirits that lived in the boulders, caves, valleys, and streams of his mountain home.  That vision told him that his fate was not to be found amongst his people, but that his destiny would aid them greatly in their never-ending struggle agianst the giants of the Stormcrags.

After his Kho'valtorak, he returned back to his village only long enough to gather his meager belongings and sat farewell to his family.  He wandered alone for many months in the lowlands, clashing with goblins, kobolds, and other lowly enemies.

One day, as he fought alone against a particularly vicious gang of goblins and their dire wolves, he was about to be overwhelmed.  Instead, a group of four adventurers happened upon him and cut down the remaining foes.  Jharen thanked the group, and told them that, per his people's custom, he must journey with them until he had saved each of their lives in return.

Over the years since then, the others have each told him many times that he has returned the favor.  However, Jharen refuses to believe it, stating always that his friends were in no serious danger, and he had done nothing of importance.  In truth, Jharen has repaid his debt many times over, but seeks always to justify remaining with his friends, and not searching for the destiny fortold on his vision.

Little did he know, his allies would play a part in that destiny...
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 28, 2009)

All character submissions are now closed.  Please don't post anything new about your submission other than editorial corrections.  I will post the character selections within the next 24 hours.  At that time, we will hash out any discrepancies in backstories and such and get the ball rolling on this game.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 28, 2009)

Didn't quite get finished with my backstory, yet (got interrupted and then had little time to get back to it over the weekend ), but the direction should be clear enough, either way.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## renau1g (Sep 28, 2009)

*Waits with anxious anticipation*


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 28, 2009)

renau1g said:


> *Waits with anxious antici ...*



 Fixed that for you.










renau1g said:


> * ...pation*


----------



## Insight (Sep 28, 2009)

**** BIG CHARACTER ANNOUNCEMENT ****

First, I'd like to thank everyone who submitted characters for this game.  Choosing a character concept and putting everything together isn't easy.  But, we can only have so many characters...

Following are the characters selected for the "In the Shadow of Giants" game.  Characters were selected by giving a 1-5 score in each of the following areas: Participation, Completion of Required Items, Character Concept/Originality, and Backstory Quality/Content.  The highest score was a 17 and most were between 10 and 13.

I have selected a team of 6 characters:

*THE TEAM*
*Controller*: Seeker, Deva Wizard/Cleric MC (renau1g)
*Leader*: Brant Sorrenson, Hybrid Fighter | Warlord (hafrogman)
*Slot 3*: Corrin, Halfling Sorcerer (drothgery)
*Slot 4*: Saben, Half-Elf Paladin (Oni)
*Slot 5*: Gregor Stonehelm, Dwarf Fighter (Shaggy Spellsword)
*Slot 6*: Amos Wolfbrother, Half-Orc Ranger (Sparky)

... and two alternates:

*Slot 7*: Tok William, Half-Orc Fighter (Kobold Stew)
*Slot 8*: Cole Cinder, Dwarf Warlock (Vertexx99)

***

Now that selection is out of the way, the next step is to get everyone's mutual backstory together.  I'd like you guys to handle this with minimal intervention from me.  We're going to be starting the IC thread sometime tonight or maybe tomorrow (depending on time).  We'll be handling the OOC thread (getting backstory together) and the IC (the game itself) simultaneously until you guys are happy with the backstory portion.


----------



## Insight (Sep 28, 2009)

*PLEASE NOTE*

I completely missed the scoring for one of the players and have had to amend the list.  Please refer to the new list.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 28, 2009)

Insight said:


> EN World hates me.




Odd that you should say that, since you made the selection. 

I am disappointed, I'll admit -- I'd thought I'd been prompt, clear, enthusiastic, and genuinely believed I had a shot to be selected for a game that would continue for a while. I was very impressed with your ambitions for a 2- or 3-level pregame leading up to the larger campaign.

While I don't feel my contributions are obviously substandard, it's clear they are seen that way by others. If you have the time to PM me as to why I didn't make the cut at all, I'd appreciate the advice. Getting into these games is very difficult I find, though it's clear that some have the knack.

Thanks -- 

Kobold Stew.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow, well-said KS. What he (he?) said.


----------



## Insight (Sep 29, 2009)

Sparky said:


> Wow, well-said KS. What he (he?) said.




Sparky, yours was the one I missed.  You had the second highest score and I somehow completely didn't see it.


----------



## Insight (Sep 29, 2009)

Kobold Stew said:


> Odd that you should say that, since you made the selection.
> 
> I am disappointed, I'll admit -- I'd thought I'd been prompt, clear, enthusiastic, and genuinely believed I had a shot to be selected for a game that would continue for a while. I was very impressed with your ambitions for a 2- or 3-level pregame leading up to the larger campaign.
> 
> ...




I will PM you to let you know how I scored it.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 29, 2009)

Character posts, for my own convenience in tracking backstories.

Corrin
Gregor
Brant
Amos
Seeker
Saben

It looks like Gregor's vignette #1 provides a reasonable place to start from.  We all ended up in Misthaven for one reason or another, and troubles in the town led us to start our adventuring together.

Corrin could have been coming down the river with the halfling trade, or for business with his lady friend's family.  If Misthaven is the southern end of the trade routes, it might be a good place for Amos's caravan to end as well.  Gregor made his was down from the mountains.  I imagine Brant was there for a while, but drunk.  Perhaps he and Saben have a history, serving together in the military before Saben joined the church, and Brant lost himself in an ill-fated war.  I'm not quite sure what Seeker is seeking, but he might have been drawn to fight the alien magics being employed by the cult.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 29, 2009)

Insight said:


> Sparky, yours was the one I missed. You had the second highest score and I somehow completely didn't see it.




I think I have whiplash.


----------



## garyh (Sep 29, 2009)

Insight said:


> I will PM you to let you know how I scored it.




Me too, if you don't mind.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 29, 2009)

It might work better to say we started in two or three smaller groups at the start of 1st level, and only joined together later, say like so...

Seeker had appeared at the temple of Ioun in Drakenport only a few days before, and already the high priest was trying to get rid of him. At least, it seemed that way to him; some minor relic of the Church's had been stolen, and the woman seemed insistent that the newly-reborn Deva wizard be the one to recover it.

Which was why instead of doing that, he was having a few drinks with the halfling who'd come by the temple asking a few questions about sorcery.

"You could just do it, you know?" Corrin said.

"And what would I learn by tracking down some two-bit thieves in the backcountry?" Seeker replied.

"Who knows? Might be fun. I've got some leave, if you don't want to work alone." Corrin replied. "Though we probably ought to find a decent tracker."

Someone cleared his throat behind them. Most of the half-orcs Corrin had met were tribesmen from across the sea, and this fellow sure looked like one of them to him. He'd never had anything bad to say about them... though the few that had taken Clan Seaward's ships across what they called the Great Southern Ocean were sometimes upset to learn what their goods sold for in Drakenport or Valen. Usually if you bought them a beer and explained how much it actually cost to ship things across the ocean, they came around, so he was about to begin such an explanation when the man chimed in.

"I'm a tracker. Or my friend is, anyway." Amos said, referring to the wolf at his side.

And by the next morning, the three had been heading south. By the time they had found what they sought, the main temple of Ioun in Valen had been closer than returning to Drakenport.

...

Meanwhile, Gregor, Brant, and Saben met up in the south, and finished their adventure in the capital as well.


----------



## Insight (Sep 29, 2009)

*In Game Posts*

I would like each of the players to choose a distinct dialogue color and use that for your character's dialogue during IC (in character) posts.  Hash it out amongst yourselves to decide who gets what color.  Please keep in mind that a lot of people (myself included) view EN World with a dark background.  Extremely dark or bright colors are going to be troublesome.

Also, if you have a short OOC (out of character) comment, say a few lines, please sblock it with a description, as such:

[sblock=OOC]Comment goes here.[/sblock]

One sentence OOC comments can probably be in-line with your text.



			
				Example said:
			
		

> John the Paladin looks at the second-story balcony, trying to figure out how high it is (OOC: DM, what would be the Athletics check DC for this?).




Any lengthy OOC discussions should be handled in this thread instead of in the OOC thread.


----------



## Insight (Sep 29, 2009)

*Combat Posts*

This is a repost from the first page.

***

I want every combat post to be formatted in sblock with the following:

[sblock=Actions]
*Move Action*: Move 5 squares from N6 to N11.
*Standard Action*: Use Cleave against *Zombie (M11)*: 1d20+11=21 vs. AC.  On hit, 1d10+9=17 damage and *Zombie (M11)* is _marked_.  *Zombie (M12)* takes 4 damage.
[/sblock]

Immediate actions, such as opportunity attacks and other powers, will be handled differently.  When these arise, I will post to ask if you wish to use that action prior to resolving the action that triggered it.  If you do not respond within 24 hours, I will have to move on.

In the initiative count (posted at the top of every round), characters' hit point totals will be posted along with any conditions that may exist.  Conditions on enemies will also be posted, including if the enemy is bloodied.  If a post includes an incorrect hit point count for your character, please let me know as soon as possible so I can correct it.  The initiative count post will also be where I try to stay on top of things like temporary hit points, temporary modifiers, and so forth.

Along with the initiative count, at the top of each round, I will post a map showing the locations of each combatant at the top of the round.  Please refer to the map using the square designations (A11, Q6, etc) when posting your actions.

***

On mini stat blocks and the like:

I am not going to require these, but I do encourage them so that you can keep track of your powers.  I'm going to be tracking these on my own, so rest assured I will know if a power has already been used


----------



## Insight (Sep 29, 2009)

*Final Characters*

I am going to be re-creating the final characters so that I have a copy in my own Character Builder.  I'm doing this for two reasons.  First, so that I can ensure that your character is legal and that everything is complete.  Second, I will use this to track your powers and effects during encounters.

I'd like each of you to post your final versions of your characters some time within the next few days.  If you have any last-minute changes to make, now would be the time to do it.


----------



## Oni (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm fond of royal blue if no one objects to me using it for Saben.

hafrogman: Thanks for posting all the characters together, very helpful.

I'm ingesting all the information accrued so far, but I'm pretty open to how Saben might have become involved with the others so I'm happy to roll with most suggestions.  I like Gregor's vignette as a starting place though for at least part of the group.


----------



## Insight (Sep 29, 2009)

The IC thread is up!

The IC thread contains a few minor nuggets of backstory, primarily where you start the game, where you just came from, and where you're going.  None of this should affect the group backstory, but keep this information in mind.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 29, 2009)

I do think Amos'll take The Green. An' much obliged to ya, Mister Seaward an' Mister Seeker for your patronage.

And, thanks hafrogman for putting the backgrounds together. Helps.

So. From Gregor's background, maybe our benefactor is Baron Cardiff and, if we do want to get those snazzy matching cloaks, whatever color we decide to get them in (I'm easy) should be his color. Poor, poor the Baron. I smell a chill in the wind with his name on it.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 29, 2009)

I'll take sandybrown for Corrin.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 29, 2009)

I'll take my traditional "Dark Orchid" unless anyone has an objection.

Insight, I think we could actually send the *.dnd4e files to you, if you want the character builder sheets.  That'd allow for the things that don't seem to show up in the summary (like languages).  Might make things easier for you, and should still track the legality of the builds.  I guess building them up gets you more familiar with them though, so your call.


----------



## KarinsDad (Sep 29, 2009)

Insight said:


> Sparky, yours was the one I missed.  You had the second highest score and I somehow completely didn't see it.




So, how exactly did I go from slot 7 Alternate #1 to below slot 8, not an Alternate at all because you missed *one* score? Sounds a little fishy mate.

I personally think that you should have given the new guy a chance (as it suggests on the ENWorld sticky). Many of these people here are in multiple games already as you already know. If DMs only pick "their favorite entries" and "people they play with in other games", then new people will never get into a game. You (and other DMs here on these boards) should strongly consider that as part of their selection process.

I also think that once you made a selection, you shouldn't have gone back and changed it. You might consider that fair, but sorry, it's not. It reeks of favoritism (especially since Sparky is potentially your DM in another game) and was totally unfair to announce a cut and then kick someone off that list.

Uncool dude.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 29, 2009)

KarinsDad said:


> ...reeks of favoritism (especially since Sparky is potentially your DM in another game) and was...




The party selection for my game is based on a series of RP challenges that are judged by the participants (and me) which will then be scored and tallied to determine who earns a spot in the game proper. 

I reject the implication of shenanigans.

Though your displeasure is noted and I might make a game just for new players.

EDIT: New-to-pbp game created. http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/265810-d-d-4th-edition-new-play-post-come.html


----------



## KarinsDad (Sep 29, 2009)

Sparky said:


> I reject the implication of shenanigans.




Just stating the facts. The "DM for the other game" won after missing the cut. Vertexx99 lost after making the cut.

You jumped up 3 or more slots. Kobold Stew jumped up 2 or more slots. Vertexx99 dropped 2 slots and I dropped 2 (or more) slots. The two of you complained and the two of you got pulled up. I just find that totally uncool. You might have a different opinion of it.

Is he now claiming that he didn't score two people correctly?

You have the luxury of believing whatever you want. I'll do the same.

Quite frankly, he can pick whomever he wants for his game. He's DM. Was he objective? Unlikely. Does it matter? Nope.



Sparky said:


> Though your displeasure is noted and I might make a game just for new players.




That's cool.


----------



## Insight (Sep 29, 2009)

KarinsDad said:


> Just stating the facts. The "DM for the other game" won after missing the cut. Vertexx99 lost after making the cut.
> 
> You jumped up 3 or more slots. Kobold Stew jumped up 2 or more slots. Vertexx99 dropped 2 slots and I dropped 2 (or more) slots. The two of you complained and the two of you got pulled up. I just find that totally uncool. You might have a different opinion of it.
> 
> ...




Wow.  This is all very insulting.  I explained what happened and those are the facts.  Sparky had the second highest score in my system and I left him off the final roster due to my own error.  As for moving an alt around?  That's very nit-picky.  You're talking about someone who likely would never play in the game.

In retrospect, I'm glad I didn't pick someone with such a bad attitude.


----------



## KarinsDad (Sep 29, 2009)

Insight said:


> Wow. This is all very insulting. I explained what happened and those are the facts. Sparky had the second highest score in my system and I left him off the final roster due to my own error. As for moving an alt around? That's very nit-picky. You're talking about someone who likely would never play in the game.
> 
> In retrospect, I'm glad I didn't pick someone with such a bad attitude.




I don't have a bad attitude. You just got the BS flag thrown at you and you don't like it.

You put me as first alternate and even though I didn't make the cut, I didn't say a word. I could have not made the alternate cut either and I still wouldn't have said a word (unlike KS and Sparky who did whine right away). Everyone who does not make the cut is disappointed. That's life.


I personally thought renau1g's super optimized Orb Wizard with a M/C of Cleric and a background practically out of PHB II pretty darn unoriginal and typically min/maxed, but I didn't say a word. Have fun when he locks down the Elite or Solo most of the time and your BBEG is just sitting there.

Orb Wizards with a M/C of Cleric are a dime a dozen. Every min/maxer wants to play one of those. Tomb Wizards with a M/C of Shaman are unique. So although I thought your selection system was sub-par, I didn't say a word.

I wasn't crying sour grapes. You're DM. Your choice.


It was when you brought two players up in the list and kicked two players down, that's when I called BS.

You consider that fair? Whatever dude.

I had no problem with your selection process until you started monkeying with it. If you made a scoring mistake, you should have just sucked it up and not told anyone.

Learn from your mistakes and stand by your rulings. You'll piss fewer people off. And grow a thicker skin while you're at it.


Personally, I think you owe Vertexx99 a major apology. You screwed him over royally.

Have fun with your game.


----------



## Insight (Sep 29, 2009)

KarinsDad said:


> I don't have a bad attitude. You just got the BS flag thrown at you and you don't like it.
> 
> You put me as first alternate and even though I didn't make the cut, I didn't say a word. I could have not made the alternate cut either and I still wouldn't have said a word (unlike KS and Sparky who did whine right away). Everyone who does not make the cut is disappointed. That's life.
> 
> ...




You need to just drop it.  Personal insults are what's not cool and I'd appreciate it if you don't post in this thread again.  I don't want to have to get the mods involved.


----------



## KarinsDad (Sep 29, 2009)

Insight said:


> You need to just drop it.  Personal insults are what's not cool and I'd appreciate it if you don't post in this thread again.  I don't want to have to get the mods involved.




Threats are not cool either. If the mods kick me out of the thread, they do. Sorry you are taking this so personally. Character flaw of mine. Sticking up for other people like Vertexx99.

Like I said before, have fun with your game. Don't worry, I won't be back. I prefer different DM characteristics.


----------



## Insight (Sep 29, 2009)

In the interest of full disclosure and because I made an error in the initial list of characters, I am going to reveal in some detail how I made the final decisions.  This is going to be the LAST word on this subject and I will not tolerate any further interference.

In order to handle the submissions and to decide which characters to select, I created a spreadsheet.  This spreadsheet had five tabs: one for 'All', meaning all of the submissions, one each for Controllers, Leaders, and Strikers/Defenders, and one for 'Teams', in which I would create two different teams and then decide which one was more balanced and made more sense.

I scored each submission in four areas: Participation, Completion, Concept, and Backstory.  Each area received between 1 and 5 stars and I totalled them to get a final score for each submission.  The highest score was a 17, there was one 16, three 13s, a 12, an 11, three 10s, three 9s, and a 7.  I'm NOT going to reveal who got what score, so don't even ask.  

Obviously, I can't just take the top 6 scores because some of those were the same role.  As I noted previously, the decision for the final team would be 1 Controller, 1 Leader, and 4 Defenders or Strikers.  I also looked at the balance between melee characters and ranged characters.  I created 2 teams, weighed the pros and cons of both, and chose one of the teams.

What happened was that I inadvertently left Sparky's submission off the Defenders/Strikers tab.  I used the individual tabs (not the 'All' tab) to create the final teams and thus, Sparky's submission was missed.  This might not have been a big deal if Sparky had scored a 10, as he would have been in with a lot of other people.  The fact is that Sparky had the second highest score amongst all of the submissions and it would have been wrong to leave him off just because I made an error in copying and pasting.

The fact is that I am under NO obligation to disclose any of this.  I am doing this because obviously, at least one person has sour grapes and is accusing me of lying about my process.  The above is the process I used and I stand by it.  I will absolutely reserve my right as the DM to pick the best and most suitable players for my game.  Anyone who doesn't like it, well, you are free to run your own game and make decisions in other ways.

Please do not post anything else about my decisions or the process itself.  I'd really like to get on with the game.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 29, 2009)

Kobold Stew said:


> Odd that you should say that, since you made the selection.
> 
> I am disappointed, I'll admit -- I'd thought I'd been prompt, clear, enthusiastic, and genuinely believed I had a shot to be selected for a game that would continue for a while. I was very impressed with your ambitions for a 2- or 3-level pregame leading up to the larger campaign.
> 
> ...




Happy gaming. Could I get the PM, too? I'm no native speaker and some helpful criticism would be nice


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 29, 2009)

I'll use red text, if that's okay.

Also, I rethought some powers.

[sblock=Revised Stats]====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Gregor Stonehelm, level 10
Dwarf, Fighter
Fighter Talents: One-handed Weapon Talent
Pact Initiate: Pact Initiate (infernal pact)
Background: East Rift, Arcane Tracker (Dungeoneering class skill)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 18, Con 18, Dex 8, Int 13, Wis 14, Cha 13.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 16, Con 14, Dex 8, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 13.


AC: 28 Fort: 23 Reflex: 20 Will: 19
HP: 87 Surges: 13 Surge Value: 21

TRAINED SKILLS
Athletics +10, Endurance +14, Dungeoneering +14, Arcana +11

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics, Bluff +6, Diplomacy +6, Heal +7, History +6, Insight +7, Intimidate +6, Nature +7, Perception +7, Religion +6, Stealth, Streetwise +6, Thievery

FEATS
Level 1: Pact Initiate
Level 2: Dwarven Weapon Training
Level 4: Armor Proficiency (Plate)
Level 6: Weapon Expertise (Hammer)
Level 8: Novice Power
Level 10: Adept Power

POWERS
Fighter at-will 1: Knockdown Assault
Fighter at-will 1: Tide of Iron
Fighter encounter 1: Passing Attack
Fighter daily 1: Lasting Threat (retrained to Armor of Agathys at Adept Power)
Fighter utility 2: Defensive Stance
Fighter encounter 3: Shield Slam
Fighter daily 5: Rain of Steel
Fighter utility 6: Vigilant Protector
Fighter encounter 7: Come and Get It (retrained to Howl of Doom at Novice Power)
Fighter daily 9: Victorious Surge
Fighter utility 10: Stalwart Guard

ITEMS
Bashing Shield Heavy Shield (heroic tier), Adventurer's Kit, Pact Hammer Craghammer +2, Tactician's Layered Plate Armor +2, Backbone Belt (paragon tier), Cloak of Survival +2, Climber's Kit, Everburning Torch
====== Copy to Clipboard and Press the Import Button on the Summary Tab ======[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 29, 2009)

KarinsDad said:


> I don't have a bad attitude. You just got the BS flag thrown at you and you don't like it.
> 
> You put me as first alternate and even though I didn't make the cut, I didn't say a word. I could have not made the alternate cut either and I still wouldn't have said a word (unlike KS and Sparky who did whine right away). Everyone who does not make the cut is disappointed. That's life.
> 
> ...




Dude...seriously I was going to offer you a place in one of my games when I saw you didn't make the cut in order to see if you liked PbP, but most assuredly one who goes about attacking others personally is definitely not one that I will allow into my games. As for race/class/mc selection, I chose mine based on an RP scenario, OMG I followed the fluff from the PHB2 that mentions how/why Devas are re-created. They are a relatively new race with a fairly narrow background, unlike the very established races (human, elf, etc.). Would you call it unoriginal if a dwarf came from the *gasp* mountains, or an elf from the forest?. I've played 3 wizards in 4e so far, 2 were staff wizards the other one was a wand wizard, so I thought I'd try an orb wizard. I understand that I'm the lightning rod for your displeasure (besides Insight) as I was the controller selected and I do have a thick skin, especially when it comes to anonymous posters on the interweb, but at the same time I also have a character flaw (as you called it) where I don't like it when people try to bully/belittle others in such a childish way, nor will I allow myself to be so obviously attacked. 

If you have a specific critique of a players BG/fluff then take it up directly with them, this on the other hand is the sour grapes, and if you aren't happy with Insight's selection process then take it up directly with him, rather than dropping these bombs and generally be a nuisance to a fairly decent PbP community. I've gamed with just about every other applicant and can say that they are all excellent RP'ers and players, so don't disparage others because you weren't chosen. I'd be more than happy to continue discussions off-line so we don't further clog up this thread. You can send me a PM and I'll reply, as long as the tone is civil.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 29, 2009)

I forked this to here. Not for a continuation of the bitterness, but for a reset. I encourage you all to stop by and put this nasty business behind us.


----------



## Insight (Sep 29, 2009)

Sparky, I need images for Amos and his wolf (separate, please).


----------



## Sparky (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry, forgot to get those put up.

Here.

[sblock=Amos]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

[sblock=Olcan]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 29, 2009)

The reason I'm asking for these portraits is two-fold.  First, I want to use them for your Character Builder entries.  Second, I'm creating combat icons from these portraits (re-sized, obviously).

Also, please post the final version of your character asap.  If you don't have any updates from the last time you posted the character, please say so.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 29, 2009)

Insight said:


> If you don't have any updates from the last time you posted the character, please say so.



So.

Actually, I edited slightly yesterday (bought a healing potion).  But Brant is complete.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 29, 2009)

Did we want to get the matching cloaks. I say brown, because Amos has no fashion sense and brown suits him just fine.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 29, 2009)

Insight said:


> Also, please post the final version of your character asap. If you don't have any updates from the last time you posted the character, please say so.




I made some minor edits to Corrin yesterday (just adding some mundane equipment; other than that... languages aren't on the D&Di export sheet, but I changed his second language from Draconic to Giant).


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 29, 2009)

Sparky said:


> Did we want to get the matching cloaks. I say brown, because Amos has no fashion sense and brown suits him just fine.



Well, of the characters selected, we didn't end up with nearly as much neck item duplication as we might have.  So I don't think that we need to travel down the "matched cloaks" path as much as we might have, as some of us have magical cloaks, some don't, etc.

Past that, we don't strike me as a terribly organized adventuring group.  I doubt we have a sponsor or heirarchy, just a bunch of misfits rehashing the same arguements over and over again.

"Don't call me 'Mister'"
"Let's split up!"
"Let's not!"
etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 29, 2009)

EDIT ADD: Heh, well, we're not organized because we haven't spent any time getting that way OOC. What would have happened naturally over the years for the players and the PCs. 

Hang on a sec folks. Now that the group is selected, this is a golden opportunity to tailor our items into a group set that really work well together, like one or two of us getting endless rations (I haven't combed your item lists so maybe we have that already?), I'd burn an item on the endless canteen (and so would Amos). 

Thoughts? Or just go on with what we have?


----------



## renau1g (Sep 29, 2009)

I was thinking about marching order for the group and suggest the following:

1st line - Gregor, Saben
Middle - Corrin, Amos 
Rear - Seeker, Brant 

That way Corrin & Amos are in the middle (with the lowest AC), protected by our fighter-types and Brant is available should an ambush come from the rear.

Insight:

I've made a slight tweak to Seeker changing out Improved Initiative for Remembered Wizardry.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh, forgot to mention I have 500gp left over, please assume that should be residium, just didn't feel like clicking 500 times (stupid they don't have a select multiple of an item)


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 29, 2009)

Sparky said:


> EDIT ADD: Heh, well, we're not organized because we haven't spent any time getting that way OOC. What would have happened naturally over the years for the players and the PCs.



This is true, but it was also my impression a little from the personalities we have.  Except for perhaps Saben, there's a strong leaning towards wanderlust, traveling, searching for something.  Not so much a strong singular goal.  It just seemed like we'd end up more like a family after spending enough time together.  We might bicker between ourselves, but when it comes down to it, it's us against them.







Sparky said:


> Hang on a sec folks. Now that the group is selected, this is a golden opportunity to tailor our items into a group set that really work well together, like one or two of us getting endless rations (I haven't combed your item lists so maybe we have that already?), I'd burn an item on the endless canteen (and so would Amos).
> 
> Thoughts? Or just go on with what we have?



The other possibility is group owned items.  I was considering a floating lantern, but that would leave me tapped out.  If someone wanted to split costs. . .


----------



## renau1g (Sep 29, 2009)

My contribution will be spent on group rituals and components (I've got almost 1k invested so far)


----------



## drothgery (Sep 29, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Oh, forgot to mention I have 500gp left over, please assume that should be residium, just didn't feel like clicking 500 times (stupid they don't have a select multiple of an item)




They do. There's a 'Quantity' box right next to the Add button.

As far as generally useful camp-making/background adventuring stuff... Corrin's currently got a Hunter's Flint.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 29, 2009)

Ah... apparently I'm the dummy. Thanks Dave


----------



## drothgery (Sep 29, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Ah... apparently I'm the dummy. Thanks Dave




It's kind of burried there. The only reason I noticed it was that I was sure the functionality had to be there, and was right-clicking on 'Add' and 'Buy' looking for it.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 29, 2009)

One last change Insight. I swapped out Resistance (level 10 utility) for Mass Resistance and then added Mirror Image to my spellbook.


----------



## Oni (Sep 30, 2009)

Insight said:


> Also, please post the final version of your character asap.  If you don't have any updates from the last time you posted the character, please say so.




I added a dagger to the equipment list, since you'd have to be a dummy not to carry such a basic tool, but other than that it's all finished barring any corrections.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 30, 2009)

If folks are fine with our gear as-is, I am too. 

Amos is good to go.


----------



## Insight (Sep 30, 2009)

Just finalize all of your items prior to the start of the first combat.  That should give you a few days... or maybe not.  We'll see how this first week goes.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 30, 2009)

A (rather belated) congratulations to those selected.  I look forward to lurking along.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 30, 2009)

Insight, what color is the smoke?


----------



## Insight (Sep 30, 2009)

Sparky said:


> Insight, what color is the smoke?




It's mostly gray, as if some sort of organic object is on fire (say, something made of wood).


----------



## Insight (Oct 2, 2009)

In case anyone was wondering, I'm waiting to see if Invisible Castle comes back up anytime soon.  If it's not up by tomorrow, I'm going to seek about another online die roller to use until Invisible Castle is back up.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 2, 2009)

Insight said:


> In case anyone was wondering, I'm waiting to see if Invisible Castle comes back up anytime soon.  If it's not up by tomorrow, I'm going to seek about another online die roller to use until Invisible Castle is back up.



It started working again for me this afternoon.

I rolled an 8.


----------



## Insight (Oct 2, 2009)

hafrogman said:


> It started working again for me this afternoon.
> 
> I rolled an 8.




OK cool.  In that case, I should have the next recap done Friday sometime.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 3, 2009)

Insight, are the cries "in the distance" coming from the burning objects? Further away? A different dirction even?


----------



## Insight (Oct 3, 2009)

Sparky said:


> Insight, are the cries "in the distance" coming from the burning objects? Further away? A different dirction even?




They seem to be in the same direction as the group is currently heading, if that helps any.  Amos could sense that they are between 100 and 150ft away from his _current_ position.  In other words, the group is headed towards both the fire and the screams.


----------



## Insight (Oct 6, 2009)

*On Initiative*:
I have made a decision that I hope will help speed up the game, especially when it comes to the start of combat.  At the top of the combat encounter, I will use Invisible Castle to make initiative rolls for everyone (including you guys).  I will then post your initiative results along with those of the enemies of which you are aware.

I am doing this to speed up combat, not take something away from the players.  The idea here is to avoid having to wait for everyone to roll initiative before people start posting actions.  With the advent of this, you will now only need to post actions and not worry about waiting on anyone resolving initiative.

If you have any questions about this, please reply.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 6, 2009)

Love it, I do the same for my games, it saves at least 1 day of waiting.


----------



## Oni (Oct 7, 2009)

Sounds good to me.  

I'll be honest I'm not sure I've ever rolled my own init. in a PbP game.


----------



## Insight (Oct 7, 2009)

I've gotten a little behind.  Update forthcoming in next 24 hours.

Update is done.  Post away!

One thing: Please only post one round worth of actions unless I ask for more.  It just gets confusing when I try to do an update.  Plus, you might run into something that causes you to change your actions.


----------



## Oni (Oct 8, 2009)

I'd like to make a suggestion. 

For the sake of convenience would it be possible for you to start a Rogues Gallery thread in Plots & Places forum?  That way all of our relevant character information and sheets can be collected together in one easy to read place and you can keep the first post updated with relative information such as xp awarded and treasure found and the like.


----------



## Insight (Oct 8, 2009)

delete


----------



## Insight (Oct 8, 2009)

All right.  I've thought it over and it makes sense to use an RG thread for this game.  If nothing else, it gives the players an opportunity to see what the other characters can do.

Please post your finalized character in Summary format from the Character Builder, plus attach the .dnd4e Character Builder file to your RG post.  If you don't use the Character Builder, please post an approximation of the information presented in the other posts.

Everyone, please try to do this in the next day or so.

RG Thread


----------



## renau1g (Oct 8, 2009)

All set.


----------



## Oni (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks, that's very helpful.


----------



## Insight (Oct 9, 2009)

Please attach your .dnd4e file (the Character Builder file) to your RG posts so that I don't need to re-create your characters in my local version.  It will save me a lot of time and that means more time to run encounters.

Thanks


----------



## Oni (Oct 9, 2009)

Insight said:


> Please attach your .dnd4e file (the Character Builder file) to your RG posts so that I don't need to re-create your characters in my local version.  It will save me a lot of time and that means more time to run encounters.
> 
> Thanks




I would if I could, but I don't have a DDI subscription (I have crummy dial up so it just doesn't seem worth it).  I do have a very detailed character sheet posted though.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 9, 2009)

Oni said:


> I would if I could, but I don't have a DDI subscription (I have crummy dial up so it just doesn't seem worth it). I do have a very detailed character sheet posted though.




I've almost got your character put in a sheet, but you're missing a 10th level utility power.


----------



## Oni (Oct 9, 2009)

drothgery said:


> I've almost got your character put in a sheet, but you're missing a 10th level utility power.




Wow you guys are quick.  Sparky pm'd me saying he had written up my sheet as well (with a different question).  

I shouldn't be missing any utility powers, I did take some that were lower level that was necessary because the powers were better.  

I hate for you all to be doing the same work twice, so I (randomly) choose Sparky to do it.  I really do appreciate both of you taking the time to do that though.  

Cheers.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 9, 2009)

drothgery said:


> I've almost got your character put in a sheet, but you're missing a 10th level utility power.




Yeah, I saw that too drothgery. The 'extra' low level power as I saw it was Virtue, which, when I read it, looked pretty daggum good. I goofed on gear. 

Insight and Oni, I'll get that sheet squared away tomorrow.


----------



## Insight (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for helping Oni (and me, really)


----------



## renau1g (Oct 9, 2009)

I've attached my CB file. Sorry about that Insight.


----------



## Oni (Oct 10, 2009)

I received the character builder file and posted it.  

Thanks again.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 11, 2009)

FYI - I'm going to be traveling for work Tuesday - Friday, so I might not post as much as I would normally this week.


----------



## Insight (Oct 12, 2009)

drothgery said:


> FYI - I'm going to be traveling for work Tuesday - Friday, so I might not post as much as I would normally this week.




I'll have something up on Monday.  If the encounter moves along enough and you are too busy, I can NPC Corrin.


----------



## Insight (Oct 12, 2009)

hafrogman, I need your character posted to the RG with your Character Builder file.

As soon as I have this, I can start the encounter.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 12, 2009)

Insight said:


> hafrogman, I need your character posted to the RG with your Character Builder file.
> 
> As soon as I have this, I can start the encounter.



It's up now, sorry for the delay, I was on a trip, thought I'd have more internet access than I did.


----------



## Insight (Oct 13, 2009)

hafrogman said:


> It's up now, sorry for the delay, I was on a trip, thought I'd have more internet access than I did.




No problem.  Thanks for the update!

All - I'll have an IC update later tonight.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 13, 2009)

Can I wait and see what the Undead Eladrin is doing before posting my actions?  All of the PCs before have gone, and I'd kind of like to get a good idea of the bad-guy's tactics before making a choice.

Or should I go ahead and come up with something?


----------



## Insight (Oct 13, 2009)

ShaggySpellsword said:


> Can I wait and see what the Undead Eladrin is doing before posting my actions?  All of the PCs before have gone, and I'd kind of like to get a good idea of the bad-guy's tactics before making a choice.
> 
> Or should I go ahead and come up with something?




You can delay until after Eldranth's (the Eladrin) action if you want.  I can sum up to that point and then you can post your action.

These sort of things are kinda tricky in PBP games, unfortunately.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 13, 2009)

I was just wondering, since I was in initiative after him anyway, weather or not I should just let you go before posting.


----------



## Insight (Oct 13, 2009)

ShaggySpellsword said:


> I was just wondering, since I was in initiative after him anyway, weather or not I should just let you go before posting.




Oh.  I hadn't looked at the Initiative Count.  

Well, really all you can do is either post 2 different options, depending on what Eldranth does or I can post everything up to what the enemies do and then wait for the rest of you.


----------



## Insight (Oct 19, 2009)

I apologize for the recent slowness.  Unfortunately, it's going to be a little slow for the rest of this week.  Suddenly became a lot busier than I expected.  I promise to have the rest of Round 7 done by tomorrow (Tuesday).


----------



## Insight (Oct 20, 2009)

Round 8 is posted!


----------



## Insight (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm getting really behind on this combat.  I hope people don't lose interest.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 26, 2009)

Still here, and haven't lost me.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 26, 2009)

Still here, though I may be online intermittently over the next week or so.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 26, 2009)

Still here.  Can't wait to keep going.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm here.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm certainly somewhere.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 26, 2009)

Aren't you in the Hive? That's certainly somewhere, although it's somewhere I'm afraid to tread


----------



## Oni (Oct 26, 2009)

Still here.


----------



## Insight (Oct 31, 2009)

I have posted Round Nine.

I was thinking it might be better to have the PCs that go before the bad guys post and the rest wait until I have completed that section of the combat and updated the map before posting.  Thus, Seeker, Corrin, and Amos, post now, Gregor wait until after the first update, and then Brant and Saben after the second update.

Thoughts?


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 31, 2009)

That'd be best, I think.

Also, Round 9's map isn't attached.  Just FYI


----------



## Insight (Oct 31, 2009)

ShaggySpellsword said:


> That'd be best, I think.
> 
> Also, Round 9's map isn't attached.  Just FYI




Fixed!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2009)

Insight, because Gregor's turn might result in the enemies moving, would you mind resolving it (or waiting for Shaggy to do so) before I post?


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 3, 2009)

I've updated my rolls.


----------



## Insight (Nov 3, 2009)

Sparky said:


> Insight, because Gregor's turn might result in the enemies moving, would you mind resolving it (or waiting for Shaggy to do so) before I post?




Actually, Amos should have gone already.  I don't know why I skipped him in the initiative.  If you want, I can rewind and allow Amos to act when he should have.  Otherwise, he can delay until right now (before Brant and Saben).

Sorry about that


----------



## Sparky (Nov 3, 2009)

No worries, I was a little slow posting. I'll have delayed.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 3, 2009)

The difference between Hybrid and Multiclass Fighters is that Multiclass can mark with any powers, just as a Fighter with Rogue multiclass can sneak attack with fighter powers )and a light blade).

Multiclass lets you incorporate another class's abilities into your role.

Hybrid gives you two, separate roles.


----------



## Insight (Nov 3, 2009)

Do you have a source for that?  The only thing I have seen where a fighter could mark with something other than a fighter power was the dragonborn breath weapon and that's not a class power, that's a racial ability.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 3, 2009)

Honestly, my evidence is that it never specifically limits which type of attack, or specifically allows it for melee basic attacks or breath weapons.

I don't have access to my books or the compendium right now, but from the character builder: 

"Combat Challenge: Every time you attack an enemy, whether the attack hits or misses, you can choose to mark that target.  The mark lasts until the end of your next turn.  While a target is marked, it takes a -2 penalty to attack rolls if its attack doesn’t include you as a target.  A creature can be subject to only one mark at a time.  A new mark supersedes a mark that was already in place."

This doesn't specify which type of attack it needs to be, just "you attack an enemy."

Contrasted is the Hybrid Fighter class ability (emphasis mine) "Combat Challenge (hybrid): Every time you attack an enemy *with your fighter powers or your fighter paragon path powers,* whether the attack hits or misses, you can choose to mark that target.  The mark lasts until the end of your next turn.  While a target is marked, it takes a -2 penalty to attack rolls if its attack doesn’t include you as a target.  A creature can be subject to only one mark at a time.  A new mark supersedes a mark that was already in place."

Hybrid class abilities marked "Hybrid" count as the class ability, but are different in some way.  The only difference between the Fighter and the Hybrid Fighter is the "with your fighter powers or fighter paragon path powers."  If there was no functional difference, then it would simply state that Hybrid fighters get Combat Challenge and leave it at that.  Interestingly, this means that Hybrid fighters CAN'T mark with melee basic attacks (or Dragonborn breath weapons).


----------



## Oni (Nov 3, 2009)

I think ShaggySpellsword's got the right of it.  Fighters can mark with any attack, even if they're using powers from another class.


----------



## Insight (Nov 3, 2009)

Sounds reasonable.  The Compendium doesn't say anything either way.  I'll have a look at the PHB when I get home, but at this point, I'm inclined to allow the "marking with any powers" deal.


----------



## Insight (Nov 10, 2009)

Guys (and gals), due to outside time constraints, I am forced to reduce my time participating in PBP games on EN World.  I have committed to running this game and that's where I'm going to focus what time I have.  Things will slow down, unfortunately, but I will try to keep things going.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 26, 2009)

To all my PbP friends (whether you're from the US or not), I am grateful that I get to share D&D with folks near and far. Thanks for your time and the creative spirit that makes this hobby great!

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 27, 2010)

I wonder who's still got eyes on this?


----------



## renau1g (Feb 27, 2010)

I do


----------



## Oni (Feb 27, 2010)

Kinda, but pretty much operating on the assumption that this is a dead game.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah, me too. But I wait until the DM puts an official bullet in it before dropping my subscription.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 13, 2010)

I'd been assuming was dead for months.


----------

